# Question for jewish kiwis.



## Crazedking (Jan 21, 2022)

While we all meme a lot of about the jews, im actually kinda curious to hear from legit kiwi members who are jewish.


What is the family unit likes? How is growing up jewish? Are jews really all very connected (jews control everything meme)? Are modern jews practicing their religion or is just like modern "christian" with lip service? What do jews from outside Isreal think of isreal? Or if you are a jew from isreal what do you think of outsider jews? Any good goyim joke?


----------



## Just A Butt (Jan 21, 2022)

Yes


----------



## wtfNeedSignUp (Jan 21, 2022)

An Israeli Jew and I see USA Jews, at least the most vocal group amongst them, as dirty betrayers who rewrote their faith to modern sensibilities and now treat the Democratic party as a literal golden calf.
Family unit is classic parents + 3 kids. Me (and most of my country) is hiloni which is basically agnostic about religion but still keeping the core holidays and events (weddings, bar mitzvahs and circumcision).


----------



## Just A Butt (Jan 21, 2022)

so wait USA jews are dirty betrayers but you also don't like the religious parts of being a jew?


----------



## Lasersuit Larry (Jan 21, 2022)

I grew up on an ashkenazi household in the USA. Pretty orthodox but not ultra-orthodox.

Family unit is on the large size, two parents and three kids is standard and more is common. Having at least one boy, one girl, and one more to make up for the holocaust is something Jewish parents say a lot.

Growing up was similar to in many religious households, I suppose. The religious rules and moral sentiments of my parents were a source of great grief as a child, but I have fond memories of family gatherings at Jewish holidays.

It would be more accurate to say that Jews within the same community are very tightknit, and most Jews feel some form of affinity for other Jews in a general sense, but different sections of Judaism can be very closed off from each other. The old money Jews are not the same as the modern orthodox jews, who are not the same as the haredi ultra-orthodox, who are not the same as religious zionists, or the Hollywood/media Jews, et cetera. Most of these different sects aren't usually very connected, and a lot of them flat out hate each other.

Lemme know if there's anything else.


----------



## Joe Swanson (Jan 21, 2022)

In the order of questions asked
1. I'm close with my parents, otherwise the rest of my family is seemingly in competition to out jew each other and I fucking despise my in-laws.
2. A lot of the elite certainly are ethnically jewish
3.Depends on the group I managed to sway my wife away from Rabbinism to Karaitism though and we attend a Karaite synagogue.
4.Deserves to exist more then another Arab shithole state, but I don't agree with with giving my shekels in the form of taxes to it involuntary and a lot of blasphemous stuff goes on there.


----------



## Bonesjones (Jan 21, 2022)

If jews are so smart then why do they choose to be jewish?


----------



## theshitposter (Jan 23, 2022)

Lasersuit Larry said:


> I grew up on an ashkenazi household in the USA. Pretty orthodox but not ultra-orthodox.
> 
> Family unit is on the large size, two parents and three kids is standard and more is common. Having at least one boy, one girl, and one more to make up for the holocaust is something Jewish parents say a lot.
> 
> ...


what percent of the population believe that they are the god's chosen people?


----------



## Opticana (Jan 23, 2022)

There's no one answer to your questions about family life. It really depends on the religious affiliation of the person in question. As to how I view Jews outside Israel - likewise, it depends on religious affiliation. Reform Judaism is absolute cancer and if we didn't have an activist judicial system no one here would care about them. 


Joe Swanson said:


> In the order of questions asked
> 1. I'm close with my parents, otherwise the rest of my family is seemingly in competition to out jew each other and I fucking despise my in-laws despite.
> 2. A lot of the elite certainly are ethnically jewish
> 3.Depends on the group I managed to sway my wife away from Rabbinism to Karaitism though and we attend a Karaite synagogue.
> 4.Deserves to exist more then another Arab shithole state, but I don't agree with with giving my shekels in the form of taxes to it involuntary and a lot of blasphemous stuff goes on there.


Goddamn. Next thing you know there'll be Samaritan kiwis showing up. What do you blasphemous about Israel?


----------



## Joe Swanson (Jan 23, 2022)

Opticana said:


> Goddamn. Next thing you know there'll be Samaritan kiwis showing up. What do you blasphemous about Israel?


Not Israel itself, just the degenerate western policies it (though to a lesser extent then other western nations) adopts


----------



## A Welsh Cake (Jan 23, 2022)

Dude Jews aren’t real, it’s all a trick bro. We all thought you were in on it too…
Uh…


----------



## wtfNeedSignUp (Jan 23, 2022)

theshitposter said:


> what percent of the population believe that they are the god's chosen people?


What percent of the Christian population believe that non-Christians and aborted babies go to hell?


----------



## Opticana (Jan 23, 2022)

theshitposter said:


> what percent of the population believe that they are the god's chosen people?


Around 50%, at a guess? I mean, it's an idea expressed in the Bible (and many other works), so you're gonna have a tough time finding traditional/religious people who don't believe it in some form. 


wtfNeedSignUp said:


> What percent of the Christian population believe that non-Christians and aborted babies go to hell?


Does it matter? I don't care what someone believes will happen to me after I die if it doesn't affect how they treat me in this world. The only non-Jews bothered by the idea of a "chosen people" are hypocritical white supremacists, and the only Jews bothered by "supercessionism" or whatever are loser leftist Jews who don't bother to keep their own religion.


----------



## Lasersuit Larry (Jan 23, 2022)

theshitposter said:


> what percent of the population believe that they are the god's chosen people?


Anything as or more orthodox than Modern Orthodox and the most religious Reform Jews are gonna believe that, though different sects are going to have different ideas of what that entails. I would say the vast majority of non-religious Jews are going to sneer at that though. The idea has brought Jews a lot of grief throughout history. I wish it would go die somewhere.


----------



## JamusActimus (Jan 23, 2022)

I am not jew but I look jewish.


----------



## Miss Misery (Jan 23, 2022)

I love our Jewish KFers. There's rampant antisemitism all over KF but they're still here contributing.


----------



## celebrityskin (Jan 23, 2022)

wtfNeedSignUp said:


> An Israeli Jew and I see USA Jews, at least the most vocal group amongst them, as dirty betrayers who rewrote their faith to modern sensibilities and now treat the Democratic party as a literal golden calf.
> Family unit is classic parents + 3 kids. Me (and most of my country) is hiloni which is basically agnostic about religion but still keeping the core holidays and events (weddings, bar mitzvahs and circumcision).


KF Israel meet up when?


----------



## Spud (Jan 23, 2022)

Have you really been expelled from 109 countries?


----------



## Manul Otocolobus (Jan 23, 2022)

JamusActimus said:


> I am not jew but I look jewish.



You have my sincere sympathy.


----------



## Opticana (Jan 23, 2022)

celebrityskin said:


> KF Israel meet up when?


When Null comes for his bar mitzvah at the Kotel.


----------



## Catch The Rainbow (Jan 23, 2022)

theshitposter said:


> what percent of the population believe that they are the god's chosen people?


No idea but the entire idea of a chosen people is a people that have additional responsibilities put on them by God, it's not a term of superiority. Non Jews can get the same reward as Jews by following the 7 laws of Noah.


----------



## Tathagata (Jan 23, 2022)

> What is the family unit likes?


Two parents, kid(s), grandparents, etc. Basically equivalent to any normal family unit.



> How is growing up jewish?


Normal, more or less. Depends where you grow up, though. Maybe if you're the one Jewish kid out in rural Mississippi you'd get questions about having horns or something, but most American Jews are concentrated in the same local areas so it's pretty typical.



> Are jews really all very connected (jews control everything meme)?


Jewish connections are definitely a thing. And there certainly are a lot of ethnic Jews doing evil and shady things that can't be rationalized by normal people. We Jews really bring this type of hate on ourselves, though it's almost never Jews who take their religion seriously.



> Are modern jews practicing their religion or is just like modern "christian" with lip service?


Meh. Depends where you are. Rabbinical Judaism runs the gamut from Universalist Unitarian-esque nonsense all the way to hardcore charismatic separatists. Out in the west coast, most Jews have turned into the type of people that God sent a flood to wipe out.



> What do jews from outside Isreal think of isreal?


Jews who take religion seriously at some level (whether studying the Bible or dressing like you're in an 18th century Jewish shtetl) usually support the existence of Israel and are on its side, though it isn't a uniform patriotism that excuses any bad thing that Israel causes. More like an understanding that after 2000 years of being kicked around by people who hate us, it's for the good of everyone that we just have our own land back.

"Ethnic Jews" (who don't take their religion seriously whatsoever) either don't care or have some weird Jewish guilt thing because their minds have been corrupted by liberalism. Almost any time you see an anti-Israel Jew, they're in this category. They almost never consider their Jewishness an important aspect of their identity unless it allows them to claim oppression points. These Jews would also throw their own daughters to a raping mob to gain political points with the democratic party. Disgusting.


----------



## theshitposter (Jan 23, 2022)

Tathagata said:


> Two parents, kid(s), grandparents, etc. Basically equivalent to any normal family unit.
> 
> 
> Normal, more or less. Depends where you grow up, though. Maybe if you're the one Jewish kid out in rural Mississippi you'd get questions about having horns or something, but most American Jews are concentrated in the same local areas so it's pretty typical.
> ...


doesn't that land belong to canaanites if going back thousands of years is allowed?


----------



## Doctor Placebo (Jan 24, 2022)

> What is the family unit likes?


Not Jewish myself, but I've known a few, and there seemed to be a fairly strong sense among them that only child families are common. There's even a joke: "I'm from a small Mormon/Catholic family. Only 3 kids. You?" "I'm from a large Jewish family. I have a brother/sister."

This is probably much more the case for secular/reform liberal Jews though, which all the families I knew were. One girl got really into being more orthodox, but that was something she did on her own. Her parents (who were divorced) weren't very religious. Interestingly, stories about Jewish persecution were still something she was taught as a child. I don't just mean the stuff everyone knows, like the great ovening. She once mentioned not liking some medieval ruler because she'd heard when she was little that he persecuted the Jews.


----------



## Tathagata (Jan 24, 2022)

theshitposter said:


> doesn't that land belong to canaanites if going back thousands of years is allowed?


Canaanites are long dead and gone. Jews aren't.

Edit: Jews also have faced literally 2000 years of oppression (to some degree, obviously Jews weren't consistently being shoah'd). Canaanites, if you were to take that name of a dead and gone people and use it to refer to some existing group, have not. Interestingly, there are good historical and genetic arguments that the non-Israelite coastal peoples of the Holy Land (Canaanites, Philistines, whatever) are related to portions of the modern Lebanese population. In that case, Canaanites already have a country. And they've fucked it up for decades.


----------



## Some Badger (Jan 24, 2022)

What constitutes as identifying Jewish features? Been stopped by ultra orthodox kids on the street a handful of times over the years asking if I was Jewish.

I’m not, but my dad’s grandfather apparently was.


----------



## B2_Spirit (Jan 25, 2022)

If it's true my great-grandmother was one of Hagar's and not a convert (nobody living in the family seems able to give a straight answer) then I guess I'm a filthy Nose. I have no opinions either way. Wasn't raised knowing anything about it till recently, and have no particular interest in it. Religion and tribalism in general always turns me off.

I don't look much like one, though. I do actually have a rather small nose. In any case I think I'm 90% Scots-Irish. (Which might be even worse).


----------



## Miss Misery (Jan 25, 2022)

Some Badger said:


> What constitutes as identifying Jewish features? Been stopped by ultra orthodox kids on the street a handful of times over the years asking if I was Jewish.
> 
> I’m not, but my dad’s grandfather apparently was.


Nothing, they ask everyone. It's almost certainly Chabadnik boys from the local house doing outreach.


----------



## Question Mark (Jan 27, 2022)

Have any Jews here confronted their parents about being circumcised?


----------



## Ebony Way (Jan 27, 2022)

Have you ever experienced something you would call anti-semitism irl--or only online? Do you take it seriously when people online talk crap about Jews?

And is it no longer socially acceptable to say "Jews"? I feel like if you're talking about events depected in the Bible it's OK to say Jews but if you're talking about modern day Jews it seems you have to say Jewish people or it's some kind of insult. The disparity is weird to me.

Edit: if anyone here has studied Kabbalah from the original Jewish mystic perspective, what are your thoughts on the Kabbalist tree of life and 4 worlds system being re-used as a Western esoteric classification tool--mainly do you think the restriction of teaching it to only middle aged+ educated men was necessary or just gatekeeping? 

As someone who doesn't fit most of those requirements, I can't say I have spontaneously combusted yet.


----------



## Opticana (Jan 27, 2022)

Ebony Way said:


> Have you ever experienced something you would call anti-semitism irl--or only online?


Not really. A friend and I visited the Hague a couple years ago and wore kippahs openly while staying in a culturally enriched neighborhood, and I *think* a Morrocan may have spit at us from a car. We actually ran into an Israeli guy who did a double take when he saw us and told us we were idiots for walking around like that. But nothing else happened, and in fact another random guy complimented us. We went to visit the Jewish cemetery in Mainz on a stopover in Frankfurt and people there were very nice as well.

We were only in the Netherlands for a week but it left me feeling that the much hyped 'European' antisemitism is more a result of whiny liberal Jews refusing to stand up for themselves against 'youths'. I know that in France Beitar organized self-defense classes but I'm unaware what the results of that have been.


Ebony Way said:


> Do you take it seriously when people online talk crap about Jews?


No, because Jews are rich, successful, and run the world. Poor wigger rightoids can cope and seethe online all they want. They're all lazy childless larpers anyway, so it's not like they'll ever do anything IRL.


Ebony Way said:


> And is it no longer socially acceptable to say "Jews"? I feel like if you're talking about events depected in the Bible it's OK to say Jews but if you're talking about modern day Jews it seems you have to say Jewish people or it's some kind of insult. The disparity is weird to me.


Jews would be technically incorrect for most of the Old Testament; Israelites or Judeans would be a better term.


Ebony Way said:


> Edit: if anyone here has studied Kabbalah from the original Jewish mystic perspective, what are your thoughts on the Kabbalist tree of life and 4 worlds system being re-used as a Western esoteric classification tool--mainly do you think the restriction of teaching it to only middle aged+ educated men was necessary or just gatekeeping?
> 
> As someone who doesn't fit most of those requirements, I can't say I have spontaneously combusted yet.


It's gatekeeping.


----------



## B2_Spirit (Jan 28, 2022)

Ebony Way said:


> Have you ever experienced something you would call anti-semitism irl--or only online? Do you take it seriously when people online talk crap about Jews?
> 
> And is it no longer socially acceptable to say "Jews"? I feel like if you're talking about events depected in the Bible it's OK to say Jews but if you're talking about modern day Jews it seems you have to say Jewish people or it's some kind of insult. The disparity is weird to me.
> 
> ...


Everyone still says Jews. Jews say Jews. I'm tired of the language manipulation out there so if some word is suddenly deemed offensive for political reasons I'm just going to say it more.

Irl? yeah. My best friend in high school was an Arab. The little kids running around their house would literally chant "we hate da Jews!" while playing. I was like, "why'd you hate Jews?" "'Cause they took our land!" It was funny to me since these were Yemeni 3-year-olds and they were referring to Palestine, I guess. They start 'em early. Otherwise, I've frequented the Chans for years... no insult under the sun bothers me.

Kabbalah is new to me, something I've been hearing about lately, but not sure if it's worth the time and effort to research.


----------



## Lemmingwise (Jan 28, 2022)

B2_Spirit said:


> Kabbalah is new to me, something I've been hearing about lately, but not sure if it's worth the time and effort to research.


Pro-tip: it's not.

The main power things like kabbalah have is the mystery element, to the only value of learning about it, is demystifying it. It's like holding a hand open with a coin in it and a fist closed and making you choose which one you want to receive. Most people pick the empty fist. After it's demystified, it loses its power.


----------



## B2_Spirit (Jan 29, 2022)

Lemmingwise said:


> Pro-tip: it's not.
> 
> The main power things like kabbalah have is the mystery element, to the only value of learning about it, is demystifying it. It's like holding a hand open with a coin in it and a fist closed and making you choose which one you want to receive. Most people pick the empty fist. After it's demystified, it loses its power.


I've heard something like that quite a bit recently. I don't delve into secret societies and ancient stuff much for the reason it could just be mumbo-jumbo. The Freemasons, for instance, all their secrecy and symbolism I've heard is pretty much theater and deflection. It's just a club. And they built stuff. And put symbols and numbers everywhere to keep people guessing. There's nothing special about the number 33 or black cubes. Other than the fact other people pretend they are. Look at the people, not the cubes...


----------



## Miss Misery (Jan 30, 2022)

B2_Spirit said:


> The Freemasons, for instance, all their secrecy and symbolism I've heard is pretty much theater and deflection. It's just a club. And they built stuff. And put symbols and numbers everywhere to keep people guessing.


The Freemasons are like the Elks and Moose and Knights of Columbus and whatever. They're just fraternal organizations where they do silly rituals, make business contacts, have a reason to wear tuxedos and/or silly headgear, and sometimes do charitable work.

Edit: If you ever want to discover what the two most boring hours of your life will be? Go to a Masonic meeting.


----------



## Lemmingwise (Jan 30, 2022)

B2_Spirit said:


> The Freemasons, for instance, all their secrecy and symbolism I've heard is pretty much theater and deflection. It's just a club. And they built stuff. And put symbols and numbers everywhere to keep people guessing. There's nothing special about the number 33 or black cubes. Other than the fact other people pretend they are. Look at the people, not the cubes...


To be honest, if I were in a mystery cult that ended up being as big and influential as the freemasons, this is exactly what I wanted people to think.

Having been part of a minor somewhat comparable cult in my youth, it is surprising how easily the mass external conception of your cult can be managed. Heck, look at how what people thought about scientology was consistently and completely out of sync to what was going on, until a couple of people voiced what was going on inside and what scientologists actually believed.

There is no way for me to be certain that they are not "just a club", but even the tiny cult of nobodies I was part of wasn't "just a club", so the organisation that was both incredibly massive even just 100 years ago, where offshoots of freemasons had up to millions of members, and had members into the highest rankings of influence, industry and political control, I think in all likelyhood that freemasons were not "just a club", even if it's easy to ascribe too much influence to a mystery like my earlier example with kabbalah.

Going to a single meeting is not going to give you much insight, any more than going to a single catholic mass is going to give you much insight to the political dealings of the pope.

Tl;dr freemasons aren't like kaballah where its only power is the mystery element, but its a huge power structure comparable to catholicism, but with more of it hidden and less of it open.


----------



## B2_Spirit (Jan 30, 2022)

Lemmingwise said:


> To be honest, if I were in a mystery cult that ended up being as big and influential as the freemasons, this is exactly what I wanted people to think.
> 
> Having been part of a minor somewhat comparable cult in my youth, it is surprising how easily the mass external conception of your cult can be managed. Heck, look at how what people thought about scientology was consistently and completely out of sync to what was going on, until a couple of people voiced what was going on inside and what scientologists actually believed.
> 
> ...


My great uncle is a freemason and I think my great grandfather was one also. From their talk, it really was just a club. A useful network. Just networking in itself can be incredibly powerful and useful. Not to say there weren't people down the line in their history who considered it far more than a club... and it only takes someone who believes that to make it like that. Personally I don't think there's much behind the facade, but you could be right.


----------



## Chugger (Jan 31, 2022)

Lemmingwise said:


> The main power things like kabbalah have is the mystery element, to the only value of learning about it, is demystifying it. It's like holding a hand open with a coin in it and a fist closed and making you choose which one you want to receive. Most people pick the empty fist. After it's demystified, it loses its power.


Kabbalah isn't magic per se but a mystical branch of Judaism, just like there are mystical branches for virtually all religions (eg sufism for isalm). I'm more familiar with Eastern mysticism but it seems like kabbalah is a kind of cartography of the strange places one enters when in an altered state (for kabbalists this is achieved thru intense meditation)

Whether this spiritual zone has independent existence or is a merely a product of human  brain structure, I can speak from experience (espec due to recent DMT trips me and my friends are having) that such a space subjectively does exist. There are entities there that communicate with you, and can take whatever form--eg for my friend one entity manifested as 'old man shrugging meme'

The reason for the secrecy is that such states are virtually unattainable without the use of powerful drugs or years of training and devotion. There's no benefit for the lay person and speaking literally about it makes the whole thing seem stupid, which I can tell you (from experience) that it is decidedly not. It's all real (subjectively).


----------



## NoonmanR (Feb 1, 2022)

Have you ever done the "fellow white people" schtick lot of western jews get caught doing?


----------



## Syaoran Li (Feb 8, 2022)

B2_Spirit said:


> My great uncle is a freemason and I think my great grandfather was one also. From their talk, it really was just a club. A useful network. Just networking in itself can be incredibly powerful and useful. Not to say there weren't people down the line in their history who considered it far more than a club... and it only takes someone who believes that to make it like that. Personally I don't think there's much behind the facade, but you could be right.



I think with the Freemasons, they might've actually had some real power and influence back in the day but nowadays not so much.

In the modern times, I'd say the Freemasons are mostly just a social club of mostly geezers, Boomers, and X'ers where the influence is largely local level stuff and the rituals and symbols really are just theater and ceremony.

Now, back in the 1700's and 1800's? Yeah, I'd say they had some real sway and were more than just a glorified club of old men. At some point in the 20th Century, any real power or influence the Masons might've had waned massively.


----------



## soy_king (Feb 8, 2022)

NoonmanR said:


> Have you ever done the "fellow white people" schtick lot of western jews get caught doing?


No. I don't really consider myself white, even though I fill out white on demographic info for lack of a suitable alternative.


----------



## Miss Misery (Feb 8, 2022)

Lemmingwise said:


> Having been part of a minor somewhat comparable cult in my youth,
> There is no way for me to be certain that they are not "just a club", but even the tiny cult of nobodies I was part of wasn't "just a club",


DeMolay?


----------



## snailslime (Feb 8, 2022)

i think we're successful because our families don't suck like a loooot of people's.


----------



## The Cunting Death (Feb 8, 2022)

Why are you supposedly gods chosen people


----------



## Isaac (Feb 8, 2022)

Why are you guys all so rich? I've only met a few jews, and they were all far richer than anyone in my neighbourhood as a youth.


----------



## Catch The Rainbow (Feb 8, 2022)

soy_king said:


> No. I don't really consider myself white, even though I fill out white on demographic info for lack of a suitable alternative.


White in the USA is such a weird thing, anyone from Europe + the MENA is technically white. 



Coyotism said:


> Why are you guys all so rich? I've only met a few jews, and they were all far richer than anyone in my neighbourhood as a youth.


The poorest town in the USA is Jewish, look up Kiryat Joel. You only see the rich ones because the poor ones stick to themselves.



snailslime said:


> i think we're successful because our families don't suck like a loooot of people's.


There are plenty of bad Jewish families and many more good Muslim/Christian families. If we only counted good Muslim/Christian/non Jewish families that value education, it would outnumber the amount of total Jewish families exponentially. That's not a good explanation.


----------



## Fentanyl Floyd (Feb 8, 2022)

Why do you want me to import infinity niggers into my country?


----------



## soy_king (Feb 8, 2022)

Fentanyl Floyd said:


> Why do you want me to import infinity niggers into my country?


Somebody needs to fuck all those white bitches, and I suspect you're coming up short.


----------



## Fentanyl Floyd (Feb 8, 2022)

soy_king said:


> Somebody needs to fuck all those white bitches, and I suspect you're coming up short.


Impossible, bucks are for breaking


----------



## soy_king (Feb 8, 2022)

Fentanyl Floyd said:


> Impossible, bucks are for breaking


Then why are you complaining?


----------



## Fentanyl Floyd (Feb 8, 2022)

soy_king said:


> Then why are you complaining?


Cause there's too many to break I can't keep up


----------



## snailslime (Feb 8, 2022)

Catch The Rainbow said:


> White in the USA is such a weird thing, anyone from Europe + the MENA is technically white.


i consider myself eurasian, because jews are half italian half levantine, and i'm also 1/4 ethnic russian 


Catch The Rainbow said:


> The poorest town in the USA is Jewish, look up Kiryat Joel. You only see the rich ones because the poor ones stick to themselves.


oh i agree there are many poor and middle class jews, antisemites ignore them though


Catch The Rainbow said:


> There are plenty of bad Jewish families and many more good Muslim/Christian families. If we only counted good Muslim/Christian/non Jewish families that value education, it would outnumber the amount of total Jewish families exponentially. That's not a good explanation.


well yeah, but there are billions of muslims and christians and only like 14 million jews worldwide. of course success will be more prominent in such a small global community.


----------



## Catch The Rainbow (Feb 8, 2022)

snailslime said:


> i consider myself eurasian, because jews are half italian half levantine, and i'm also 1/4 ethnic russian
> 
> oh i agree there are many poor and middle class jews, antisemites ignore them though
> 
> well yeah, but there are billions of muslims and christians and only like 14 million jews worldwide. of course success will be more prominent in such a small global community.


Ashkenazim are half italian/Levantine, other Jews arent. The reason why Jews are successful is that we value education, have historical connections to profitable industries, and normal nepotism.


----------



## Miss Misery (Feb 8, 2022)

Catch The Rainbow said:


> The poorest town in the USA is Jewish, look up Kiryat Joel. You only see the rich ones because the poor ones stick to themselves.


Kiryas Joel is a modern shtetl inhabited almost entirely by Satmar Hasidim, who aren't representative of the majority of Jews (although they are the majority of Hasidic Jews). If you have a family of eight or more with only one breadwinner, poverty is not surprising, but also not a           certainty.

Honest question: why are the residents of Kiryas Joel so poor when the Brooklyn, Monsey, and Bloomingburg Satmar aren't living in such grinding poverty?

Note that the Satmar dynasty controls assets in the US worth over one billion dollars.


----------



## Raoul_Duke (Feb 9, 2022)

So...is Kiwifarms Kosher to you guys? Also, a question I have for the less religious sort, how does eating pork affect your standing in the community?


----------



## snailslime (Feb 9, 2022)

Catch The Rainbow said:


> Ashkenazim are half italian/Levantine, other Jews arent. The reason why Jews are successful is that we value education, have historical connections to profitable industries, and normal nepotism.


what are u arguing against

and i'm assuming most of us are ashkenazi


----------



## HodgePodgeRogerDodger (Feb 9, 2022)

Lemmingwise said:


> To be honest, if I were in a mystery cult that ended up being as big and influential as the freemasons, this is exactly what I wanted people to think.
> 
> Having been part of a minor somewhat comparable cult in my youth, it is surprising how easily the mass external conception of your cult can be managed. Heck, look at how what people thought about scientology was consistently and completely out of sync to what was going on, until a couple of people voiced what was going on inside and what scientologists actually believed.
> 
> ...


A lot of Freemason clubs were literally just a way to get healthcare. I’m not joking, it was an excuse for a group of friends from HS and college to drink that spiraled into getting a club doctor.


----------



## 777Flux (Feb 9, 2022)

snailslime said:


> what are u arguing against
> 
> and i'm assuming most of us are ashkenazi


Imagine larping as a jew on the internet to trigger the /pol/chuds who get upset over glorified reddit downvotes. Protip: faggots like you will kill themselves the second the attention stops. If only people chose to ignore you it would happen sooner.  But it will. I hope you find fulfillment in your life elsewhere instead of the meaningless interactions you have on this website.


----------



## Cyclonus (Feb 9, 2022)

Did you ever got to a butcher who used to be a mohel only to find the bacon was too chewy?


----------



## Protistology (Feb 9, 2022)

Tathagata said:


> Canaanites are long dead and gone. Jews aren't.
> 
> Edit: Jews also have faced literally 2000 years of oppression (to some degree, obviously Jews weren't consistently being shoah'd). Canaanites, if you were to take that name of a dead and gone people and use it to refer to some existing group, have not. Interestingly, there are good historical and genetic arguments that the non-Israelite coastal peoples of the Holy Land (Canaanites, Philistines, whatever) are related to portions of the modern Lebanese population. In that case, Canaanites already have a country. And they've fucked it up for decades.


Jews are Canaanites. And if Jews have been oppressed for 2000 years and exiled from 143 countries, what's the only common factor?



Coyotism said:


> Why are you guys all so rich? I've only met a few jews, and they were all far richer than anyone in my neighbourhood as a youth.


Only hire Jews, only fund Jewish businesses without interest, only let Jews invest in your start-ups, only give Jews stock tips etc.

The money enters the Jewish community and never leaves.


----------



## Opticana (Feb 9, 2022)

Protistology said:


> Jews are Canaanites.


Lol. Okay, Dr. Finkelstein.


----------



## Tathagata (Feb 9, 2022)

Protistology said:


> Jews are Canaanites.


Jews are not Canaanites. 


Protistology said:


> And if Jews have been oppressed for 2000 years and exiled from 143 countries, what's the only common factor?


Not assimilating into the local cultures? Being adherents to a religion that was deemed invalid due to prophetic revelation? The Quran authorizing Muhammad's war against the Jews of Medina, and the Gospels (mostly John) declaring the Jews, collectively, as the killers of Christ? Take your pick.


----------



## Protistology (Feb 9, 2022)

Protistology said:


> Jews are Canaanites.





Tathagata said:


> Jews are not Canaanites.


Jews are Canaanites.


----------



## Tathagata (Feb 9, 2022)

Protistology said:


> Jews are Canaanites.


lmao sure retard


----------



## Protistology (Feb 9, 2022)

Tathagata said:


> lmao sure retard


Retard sure lmao


----------



## Catch The Rainbow (Feb 9, 2022)

snailslime said:


> what are u arguing against
> 
> and i'm assuming most of us are ashkenazi


Your assertion that it's family that makes us successful. I'm Ashkenazi myself but most Jews will soon be Mizrahi/Sephardi due to birthrates. Secular Ashkenazim don't have enough kids to keep up the demographics.


----------



## TheTrumanShow (Feb 9, 2022)

B2_Spirit said:


> I've heard something like that quite a bit recently. I don't delve into secret societies and ancient stuff much for the reason it could just be mumbo-jumbo. The Freemasons, for instance, all their secrecy and symbolism I've heard is pretty much theater and deflection. It's just a club. And they built stuff. And put symbols and numbers everywhere to keep people guessing. There's nothing special about the number 33 or black cubes. Other than the fact other people pretend they are. Look at the people, not the cubes...


I mean masonic rituals are like questing in RPGs. It gives experience and is kinda fun. But spoiling them beforehand ruins the lessons that can be learned. You need to pass various skill checks and stuff. 

But yeah, it's mostly a way for men with some power and wealth to get more power and wealth while pretending to be enlightened and altruistic, in the best of scenarios.


In the past mason used to actively try to influence politics into a more enlightened, rationalist  and humanist way. They were often as radical as could be without being socialist. But then in modern times they turned quite reactionary, especially in Europe. In Italy part of them were like proto-fascists with mafia elements.


----------



## snailslime (Feb 9, 2022)

777Flux said:


> Imagine larping as a jew on the internet to trigger the /pol/chuds who get upset over glorified reddit downvotes. Protip: faggots like you will kill themselves the second the attention stops. If only people chose to ignore you it would happen sooner.  But it will. I hope you find fulfillment in your life elsewhere instead of the meaningless interactions you have on this website.


i am a true and honest jew tho. take that stick out your ass


Protistology said:


> Jews are Canaanites. And if Jews have been oppressed for 2000 years and exiled from 143 countries, what's the only common factor?
> 
> 
> Only hire Jews, only fund Jewish businesses without interest, only let Jews invest in your start-ups, only give Jews stock tips etc.
> ...


have you ever met a jew? maybe you should get to know people before you jump to sweeping generalizations.

also, victim blaming is retarded. if a woman is sexually assaulted 5 times by different men, it's still never her fault.


----------



## Fentanyl Floyd (Feb 9, 2022)

snailslime said:


> i am a true and honest jew tho


Post nose then to prove it


----------



## Raoul_Duke (Feb 9, 2022)

Fentanyl Floyd said:


> Post nose then to prove it


I don't know, the file size might be too large if he tries to take a picture of it.


----------



## KateHikes14 (Feb 9, 2022)

snailslime said:


> Also, victim blaming is retarded. if a woman is sexually assaulted 5 times by different men, it's still never her fault.


5 is a fairly low number, does that work for 109?


----------



## snailslime (Feb 9, 2022)

KateHikes14 said:


> 5 is a fairly low number, does that work for 109?


do you even have a legitimate source for that figure?

and yes, it would still be true that you can't blame someone for being sexually assaulted 109 times. unless you can think up a good reason for it?


----------



## KateHikes14 (Feb 9, 2022)

snailslime said:


> do you even have a legitimate source for that figure?
> 
> and yes, it would still be true that you can't blame someone for being sexually assaulted 109 times. unless you can think up a good reason for it?


I would hope there's a good reason, that's a lot of episodes of sexual assault.


----------



## snailslime (Feb 9, 2022)

KateHikes14 said:


> I would hope there's a good reason, that's a lot of episodes of sexual assault.


or they might be false claims, unless you can provide proof of those 109 instances actually happening.


----------



## BelUwUga (Feb 9, 2022)

Ronnie Rocket said:


> Honest question: why are the residents of Kiryas Joel so poor when the Brooklyn, Monsey, and Bloomingburg Satmar aren't living in such grinding poverty?


Disregard the Nazi imagery on the profile, it's mostly for trolling, and I can actually give you a pretty good explanation for this. So I could not find Satmar, Monsey and Bloomingburg are closer to the city, and Brooklyn is obviously a part of the city. NYC is one of the global centers for the diamond trade and diamond cutting. This is traditionally a field with an already outsized Jewish population. Hasidim in particular have a near monopoly on the business of diamonds specifically, especially in cities like NYC, London, or Antwerp. I would imagine that major economic resource is a major draw for Hasidim. I would also guess there is a similar case with similar places you listed.

Kiryas Joel is a different case. There is a portion of the Hasidim who have essentially turned welfare/benefits scamming into a career. It's not all of them, it's not some religious edict AFAIK, but this is fairly proven and readily apparent from the data on the subject. Now the residents of Kiryas Joel seem to have apparently realized things work a lot better when it is in a local jurisdiction you're able to have influence over. Therefore, many Hasidim candidates have run/applied for positions in local government and gotten it. In addition to making red tape go away, it has convenient side effects like being able to make local taxes/spending more favorable. I'm not implying this was centrally planned beforehand, but once progress starts being made at all it is very possible for it to simply be a self-perpetuating grassroots movement. I can tell you from personal experience it only takes a very small portion of a population to be committing fraud to really wreck a geographic area. Even when outliers are obvious it is difficult to fully unravel and account for.

Now a major qualification for aid/benefits to abuse is usually poverty. That doesn't necessitate actually living in poverty but the accounting for taxes and also the objective data cited by most researchers must line up with that. Otherwise an algorithm a high schooler wrote would catch this. So it renders most of the answers to your question moot. Unless you want things to either be way too shallow or dishonest, it'd take a lot of picking apart the question and agreeing on definitions/data for issues if you wanted any chance of the conversation not _immediately _devolving into a dumpster fire.


----------



## Don't Tread on Me (Feb 9, 2022)

wtfNeedSignUp said:


> An Israeli Jew and I see USA Jews, at least the most vocal group amongst them, as dirty betrayers who rewrote their faith to modern sensibilities and now treat the Democratic party as a literal golden calf.
> Family unit is classic parents + 3 kids. Me (and most of my country) is hiloni which is basically agnostic about religion but still keeping the core holidays and events (weddings, bar mitzvahs and circumcision).


What is the point of circumcision?


----------



## ScamL Likely (Feb 9, 2022)

1. the protocols are real
2. gib me shekels
3. niggers


Don't Tread on Me said:


> What is the point of circumcision?


It's done in remembrance of god's covenant with Abraham, who circumcised himself.


----------



## wtfNeedSignUp (Feb 9, 2022)

Don't Tread on Me said:


> What is the point of circumcision?


Religeous reasons + Social preassure since everyone does it and you wouldn't want your kid to be excluded. At least with a days old baby it's a relatively small trauma unlike the muslims who go through it at 13.
Honestly, I never got the problem with circumcision, although having the reason be "because god" rather than "that cereal guy" makes it sound a lot more justifiable.


----------



## Lemmingwise (Feb 9, 2022)

Tathagata said:


> Not assimilating into the local cultures? Being adherents to a religion that was deemed invalid due to prophetic revelation? The Quran authorizing Muhammad's war against the Jews of Medina, and the Gospels (mostly John) declaring the Jews, collectively, as the killers of Christ? Take your pick.


There has been no shortage of attempts to get them to assimilate though. You even see this in the shakespearean play the  merchant of venice, but you also see it in history itself, where for example after spanish reconquista there was a demand of expulsion or conversion of jews (and muslims). Of course this may sound draconian, but then this came after the muslim conquest of spain where even jewish historians agree that there was a jewish conspiracy that led to this muslim conquest of spain.

Those who did decide to travel from spain and settle in provence, there caused a new flourishing of anti-christian thought. To be clear, they fled from one christian country to another christian country and then continued their anti-christian thought.

You can compare spain attempting to assimilate jews, and france's hospitality to how jews treat non-jews when they rule (hospital snipers in pakistan, constant anti-white propaganda, splc, adl celebrating jewish terror bombers, etc)


----------



## Opticana (Feb 9, 2022)

BelUwUga said:


> I'm not implying this was centrally planned beforehand, but once progress starts being made at all it is very possible for it to simply be a self-perpetuating grassroots movement.


It certainly was not founded for that purpose, but there definitely was centrally planned fraud from the very beginning. You can read in the English-language biography of the Satmar Rebbe how they flat out lied to zoning officials in order to get approval for larger houses in Kiryas Joel - they told them an extra bedroom they didn't want to approve was in fact a "TV room" when of course no one moving there had a TV.  They're proud of it.  


BelUwUga said:


> Unless you want things to either be way too shallow or dishonest, it'd take a lot of picking apart the question and agreeing on definitions/data for issues if you wanted any chance of the conversation not _immediately _devolving into a dumpster fire.


Awfully generous of you to assume there was even the slightest chance of this thread not being a complete dumpster fire.


----------



## BelUwUga (Feb 9, 2022)

Opticana said:


> It certainly was not founded for that purpose, but there definitely was centrally planned fraud from the very beginning. You can read in the English-language biography of the Satmar Rebbe how they flat out lied to zoning officials in order to get approval for larger houses in Kiryas Joel - they told them an extra bedroom they didn't want to approve was in fact a "TV room" when of course no one moving there had a TV.  They're proud of it.
> 
> Awfully generous of you to assume there was even the slightest chance of this thread not being a complete dumpster fire.


I more meant to say that this wasn't something their sect (unsure if right term?) set out to do as an entire sect, I have no doubt a small group conspired for at least some portion of the fraud. As far as construction permitting with bylaws like that goes- an interior room is an interior room, other than tax-fuckery via bylaws what genuine concerns could this permitting board have? Both would presumably conform to the same codes in terms of structure and safety. It's literally just because adding a bedroom officially is a significant increase in appraised value, which is what many taxes are based on. I'm very familiar with zoning officials and they are every bit the scheming fucks Nazis portray Jews to be. I'd be proud of circumventing them as well.

Also, a nice smoulder is really how you get the most smoke/fumes. It really helps you feel the dumpster fire. I'm not trying to stop it, just keep it at an enjoyable pace.


----------



## Fek (Feb 9, 2022)

Uncomfortable questions ahead, but not out of malice. You were warned:

Do you know any of your fellows who insist on calling your religion the oldest Abrahamic faith? Have you tried what they're smoking?
Alternatively, does it annoy you to be lumped in with Hebrews and ancient Israelites as though they were the same thing as the tribe of Judah?
Thoughts on being infiltrated by the Khazzars and used as a shroud for revenge against historical grudges?
Why do you insist on calling the Star of Remphan "The Star of David" instead?
Why do you use it as a symbol over the Menorah of old?
How do you feel about Islamic prophecy stating the Antichrist will come from the tribe of Yahud?
Thoughts on being considered belonging to the Synagogue of Satan?
Who thought it was a good idea to setup money changers inside a temple?
Thoughts on _genuine_ Judaism potentially being a splinter of Islam?
Do you think you'll be one of the lucky 144,000 as per Revelation?
How close do you think we are to tribulation?


----------



## snailslime (Feb 9, 2022)

Lemmingwise said:


> There has been no shortage of attempts to get them to assimilate though. You even see this in the shakespearean play the  merchant of venice, but you also see it in history itself, where for example after spanish reconquista there was a demand of expulsion or conversion of jews (and muslims). Of course this may sound draconian, but then this came after the muslim conquest of spain where even jewish historians agree that there was a jewish conspiracy that led to this muslim conquest of spain.
> 
> Those who did decide to travel from spain and settle in provence, there caused a new flourishing of anti-christian thought. To be clear, they fled from one christian country to another christian country and then continued their anti-christian thought.
> 
> You can compare spain attempting to assimilate jews, and france's hospitality to how jews treat non-jews when they rule (hospital snipers in pakistan, constant anti-white propaganda, splc, adl celebrating jewish terror bombers, etc)


Maybe if they were allowed to stay in their own homeland, they'd not be spread out everywhere.


----------



## Lemmingwise (Feb 9, 2022)

snailslime said:


> Maybe if they were allowed to stay in their own homeland, they'd not be spread out everywhere.


Since you prefer to open up a new angle rather than address anything of the things I said... should I take that as an agreement that despite multiple attempts to assimilate jews into local culture and genetic groups, jews pretty much continued to refuse and that it's their own choice and not something eternally forced on you lot?


----------



## Manwithn0n0men (Feb 9, 2022)

Ebony Way said:


> Have you ever experienced something you would call anti-semitism irl--or only online? Do you take it seriously when people online talk crap about Jews?
> 
> And is it no longer socially acceptable to say "Jews"? I feel like if you're talking about events depected in the Bible it's OK to say Jews but if you're talking about modern day Jews it seems you have to say Jewish people or it's some kind of insult. The disparity is weird to me.
> 
> ...



I am a convert and used to be very FRUM.....yeah I had crazy homeless people hopped up on drugs and booze threaten to cave in my Jew Horns into my skull.....

it was super uncomfortable


----------



## snailslime (Feb 9, 2022)

Lemmingwise said:


> Since you prefer to open up a new angle rather than address anything of the things I said... should I take that as an agreement that despite multiple attempts to assimilate jews into local culture and genetic groups, jews pretty much continued to refuse and that it's their own choice and not something eternally forced on you lot?


why do you care if someone's assimilated or not if they try their best keep to themselves? like do you just want every displaced population to kill themselves off


----------



## Manwithn0n0men (Feb 9, 2022)

Lemmingwise said:


> To be honest, if I were in a mystery cult that ended up being as big and influential as the freemasons, this is exactly what I wanted people to think.
> 
> Having been part of a minor somewhat comparable cult in my youth, it is surprising how easily the mass external conception of your cult can be managed. Heck, look at how what people thought about scientology was consistently and completely out of sync to what was going on, until a couple of people voiced what was going on inside and what scientologists actually believed.
> 
> ...


Hold up: I'm not the only freemason on here

I think in another thread some one alluded to being a DeMolay if I remember correctly



Syaoran Li said:


> I think with the Freemasons, they might've actually had some real power and influence back in the day but nowadays not so much.
> 
> In the modern times, I'd say the Freemasons are mostly just a social club of mostly geezers, Boomers, and X'ers where the influence is largely local level stuff and the rituals and symbols really are just theater and ceremony.
> 
> Now, back in the 1700's and 1800's? Yeah, I'd say they had some real sway and were more than just a glorified club of old men. At some point in the 20th Century, any real power or influence the Masons might've had waned massively.




In the US in Frontier Days the Freemasons were the common ground for all non papist people of good will.....and we let the papists in but the really heavy duty Catholics didn't want to shirk the papal bull



TheTrumanShow said:


> I mean masonic rituals are like questing in RPGs. It gives experience and is kinda fun. But spoiling them beforehand ruins the lessons that can be learned. You need to pass various skill checks and stuff.
> 
> But yeah, it's mostly a way for men with some power and wealth to get more power and wealth while pretending to be enlightened and altruistic, in the best of scenarios.
> 
> ...



Ehhh that gets complicated depending on the country in question.

Italian Freemasonry was part of the Anti-Catholic vein of freemasonry and they were opposed to the Mafia ( except that one time they were stealing money from the Vatican. But those were freemasons corrupted by the flowers)

Which is the norm for Freemasonry in the Catholic world (being part of the Anti-Clerical culture)


----------



## Opticana (Feb 9, 2022)

Fek said:


> Do you know any of your fellows who insist on calling your religion the oldest Abrahamic faith?


No.


Fek said:


> Have you tried what they're smoking?


No.


Fek said:


> Alternatively, does it annoy you to be lumped in with Hebrews and ancient Israelites as though they were the same thing as the tribe of Judah?


No.


Fek said:


> Thoughts on being infiltrated by the Khazzars and used as a shroud for revenge against historical grudges?


No, because the Khazar thing is kind of fake news.


Fek said:


> Why do you insist on calling the Star of Remphan "The Star of David" instead?


Probably because no one knows or cares who the fuck "Remphan" is.


Fek said:


> Why do you use it as a symbol over the Menorah of old?


The menorah continues to be used as a Jewish symbol. The official symbol of the State of Israel is a menorah with two olive branches, and it's used in a lot of other official iconography as well, such as the symbol of the Shabak. 


Fek said:


> How do you feel about Islamic prophecy stating the Antichrist will come from the tribe of Yahud?


Islam can be pretty cowish ngl.


Fek said:


> Thoughts on being considered belonging to the Synagogue of Satan?


Don't care. The Christians who tend to be caught up in sperging about that are usually retards anyway.


Fek said:


> Who thought it was a good idea to setup money changers inside a temple?


It was the center of the city and you had a gorillion pilgrims everywhere - great business location.


Fek said:


> Thoughts on _genuine_ Judaism potentially being a splinter of Islam?


Islam can be *very* cowish.


Fek said:


> Do you think you'll be one of the lucky 144,000 as per Revelation?


No, because Revelation is a cheap Greek knockoff of Ezekiel.


Fek said:


> How close do you think we are to tribulation?


See above.


----------



## Lemmingwise (Feb 9, 2022)

snailslime said:


> why do you care if someone's assimilated or not if they try their best keep to themselves? like do you just want every displaced population to kill themselves off


Why instead of answering my question do you ask me a new question?



wtfNeedSignUp said:


> Honestly, I never got the problem with circumcision, although having the reason be "because god" rather than "that cereal guy" makes it sound a lot more justifiable.


If you read maimonides and kellogg's motivation, they're the same motivation. To reduce masturbation and to reduce sexual pleasure and lust. Historical jewish reasons are pretty comparable to american reasons for circumcision.


----------



## Fentanyl Floyd (Feb 9, 2022)

snailslime said:


> like do you just want every displaced population to kill themselves off


Yes


----------



## snailslime (Feb 9, 2022)

Lemmingwise said:


> Why instead of answering my question do you ask me a new question?
> 
> 
> If you read maimonides and kellogg's motivation, they're the same motivation. To reduce masturbation and to reduce sexual pleasure and lust. Historical jewish reasons are pretty comparable to american reasons for circumcision.


you didn't ask anything, you're simply throwing around accusations in bad faith.


----------



## Lemmingwise (Feb 9, 2022)

snailslime said:


> you didn't ask anything, you're simply throwing around accusations in bad faith.


Projection.


----------



## snailslime (Feb 9, 2022)

Lemmingwise said:


> Projection.


link me one question of yours, lol.


----------



## Bonesjones (Feb 9, 2022)

Weird how no one answered my question. Not really. Jews aren't smart they are just deceptive, which is confused for intelligence.


----------



## Fentanyl Floyd (Feb 9, 2022)

snailslime said:


> link me one question of yours, lol.


I have a question. Why won't you post your nose?


----------



## snailslime (Feb 9, 2022)

Bonesjones said:


> Weird how no one answered my question. Not really. Jews aren't smart they are just deceptive, which is confused for intelligence.


what was your "question"?


----------



## Opticana (Feb 9, 2022)

Lemmingwise said:


> If you read maimonides and kellogg's motivation, they're the same motivation. To reduce masturbation and to reduce sexual pleasure and lust. Historical jewish reasons are pretty comparable to american reasons for circumcision.


Maimonides is basically taking Greco-Arabic philosophy and projecting it onto the Bible, though. Most ancient Levantine societies practiced circumcision, and they sure as hell weren't doing that because of Victorian hang-ups.


----------



## The Cunting Death (Feb 9, 2022)

Fentanyl Floyd said:


> I have a question. Why won't you post your nose?


post your hand, I want to see if you're a mutt larping as the aryan youth.


----------



## Lemmingwise (Feb 9, 2022)

snailslime said:


> link me one question of yours, lol.





Lemmingwise said:


> should I take that as an agreement that despite multiple attempts to assimilate jews into local culture and genetic groups, jews pretty much continued to refuse and that it's their own choice and not something eternally forced on you lot?


----------



## Fentanyl Floyd (Feb 9, 2022)

Frank D'arbo said:


> post your hand I want to see if you're a mutt larping as the aryan youth.


No
@snailslime post nose


----------



## Bonesjones (Feb 9, 2022)

snailslime said:


> what was your "question"?


The thread isn't that long, figure it out schlomo.


----------



## The Cunting Death (Feb 9, 2022)

Fentanyl Floyd said:


> No
> @snailslime post nose


Do it faggot


----------



## Fentanyl Floyd (Feb 9, 2022)

Frank D'arbo said:


> Do it faggot


You heard him snail do it


----------



## snailslime (Feb 9, 2022)

Bonesjones said:


> The thread isn't that long, figure it out schlomo.


No.


----------



## The Cunting Death (Feb 9, 2022)

Fentanyl Floyd said:


> You heard him snail do it


Until you prove otherwise I'm going to assume you're a mutt or brown and will treat you as such.

You will never be white. You will never be aryan. Hitler would have gassed you too for being a mixed race faggot.

Thanks for the heart though <3


----------



## Bonesjones (Feb 9, 2022)

snailslime said:


> No.


I'd never expect a jew to do labor willingly.


----------



## Fentanyl Floyd (Feb 9, 2022)

Frank D'arbo said:


> Until you prove otherwise I'm going to assume you're a mutt or brown and will treat you as such.
> 
> You will never be white. You will never be aryan. Hitler would have gassed you too for being a mixed race faggot.


Yikes what's with all the racism?


----------



## The Cunting Death (Feb 9, 2022)

Fentanyl Floyd said:


> Yikes what's with all the racism?


Racism against mutts is funny


----------



## snailslime (Feb 9, 2022)

Bonesjones said:


> I'd never expect a jew to do labor willingly.


too lazy to restate the question?


----------



## Bonesjones (Feb 9, 2022)

snailslime said:


> too lazy to restate the question?


You'll figure it out eventually.


----------



## Opticana (Feb 9, 2022)




----------



## Fentanyl Floyd (Feb 9, 2022)

Nevermind @snailslime I saw your feet you pass


----------



## The Cunting Death (Feb 9, 2022)

Opticana said:


> View attachment 2972261


Wtf i kneel now.........


----------



## Raoul_Duke (Feb 9, 2022)

Opticana said:


> View attachment 2972261


What a pathetic schnoz. It reminds me more of an inbred pitbull than a borzoi, whose snout is so long it almost competes with semites.


----------



## Lee Crabb (Feb 9, 2022)

Opticana said:


> Lol. Okay, Dr. Finkelstein.


Of all the places I'd expect Dr Israel Finkelstein, chief asshole and fake moderate of Old Testament archeology, whose most famous work has been largely refuted, to pop up, Kiwi Farms was the last place.


----------



## Catch The Rainbow (Feb 9, 2022)

Manwithn0n0men said:


> I am a convert and used to be very FRUM.....yeah I had crazy homeless people hopped up on drugs and booze threaten to cave in my Jew Horns into my skull.....
> 
> it was super uncomfortable


What made you become less frum? It's common for people born into frum families to become less frum, never heard of a convert becoming less frum other than Matisyahu.


----------



## Manwithn0n0men (Feb 9, 2022)

Catch The Rainbow said:


> What made you become less frum? It's common for people born into frum families to become less frum, never heard of a convert becoming less frum other than Matisyahu.


My Synagouge got into a bunch of weird Democratic Party nonsense (The Rabbi I converted under being one of those) and got into a bunch of weird Left Wing political nonsense. Going from a Conservative Shul that was more Conservadox to a more Left of Center Secular Jewish Shul. 

I fell out of observance when I stopped feeling it was a place for me to attend


----------



## Catch The Rainbow (Feb 9, 2022)

Manwithn0n0men said:


> My Synagouge got into a bunch of weird Democratic Party nonsense (The Rabbi I converted under being one of those) and got into a bunch of weird Left Wing political nonsense. Going from a Conservative Shul that was more Conservadox to a more Left of Center Secular Jewish Shul.
> 
> I fell out of observance when I stopped feeling it was a place for me to attend


That sucks man, I know that others in the thread hate it but Chabad is a pretty good resource for people in your situation.


----------



## Manwithn0n0men (Feb 9, 2022)

Catch The Rainbow said:


> That sucks man, I know that others in the thread hate it but Chabad is a pretty good resource for people in your situation.


I only counted to the Chabad Rabbi ( he was polite about it) when he needed Jews to wear Tefillin during Jewish events (and pro-Israel events) and I could do it better then some of his Chabad'niks

( also I think he's a bit of a grifter given how much he has people focus on paying for Chabad courses for conversion)


----------



## Unyielding Stupidity (Feb 9, 2022)

Question for the Jews here - you guys still want to build the Third Temple? I don't really care either way, but it would be funny to watch the Arabs cry and shit their pants over it.


----------



## Manwithn0n0men (Feb 9, 2022)

Unyielding Stupidity said:


> Question for the Jews here - you guys still want to build the Third Temple? I don't really care either way, but it would be funny to watch the Arabs cry and shit their pants over it.


We would have to have a Jew Pope for that


----------



## Opticana (Feb 9, 2022)

Unyielding Stupidity said:


> Question for the Jews here - you guys still want to build the Third Temple? I don't really care either way, but it would be funny to watch the Arabs cry and shit their pants over it.


Yes.


----------



## HodgePodgeRogerDodger (Feb 10, 2022)

All these “Jews” that are answering questions aren’t real Nigger Jews. These pigskin “Jews” are the pig men made by Yakub who’s existence is to mock and distort history. They refuse to eat pork because they know what they are. 

George Orwell, although a cracker and English pedo, knew the true history and hid it in his book Animal Farm where a upstanding black Jewish Hebrew farmer is overthrown and the White Man takes over the world ruling over the twisted children of Yakub. Do not let these White “Jews” fool you brothers!


----------



## Hellbound Hellhound (Feb 10, 2022)

Catch The Rainbow said:


> Your assertion that it's family that makes us successful. I'm Ashkenazi myself but most Jews will soon be Mizrahi/Sephardi due to birthrates. Secular Ashkenazim don't have enough kids to keep up the demographics.


I was under the impression that the vast majority of Haredi Jews were also of Ashkenazi origin. Even in Israel, this appears to still hold true, although it's difficult to find any actual statistics on the matter.


----------



## Fek (Feb 10, 2022)

Manwithn0n0men said:


> We would have to have a Jew Pope for that


If prophecy is to be believed, then the "Jew Pope" should be alive right now (or very shortly) but not openly revealed yet. Plus you guys totally bent the rules and prefabbed the whole temple while you've been waiting.


----------



## mickey339 (Feb 10, 2022)

Tiny family. Had a single sibling.

Been to a synagogue a handful of times. Mostly we just do a few rituals at the holidays. My aunts family is mad religious tho but not big.

Most interesting: family descends from one of the very few group of jews who were allowed to stay in Spain due to being high end, royal physicians. 

I want to visit israel~


----------



## Catch The Rainbow (Feb 10, 2022)

Fek said:


> If prophecy is to be believed, then the "Jew Pope" should be alive right now (or very shortly) but not openly revealed yet. Plus you guys totally bent the rules and prefabbed the whole temple while you've been waiting.


When did we prefab the temple? Also, there's a potential messiah in every generation, one being alive right now is not that novel.


----------



## rage against modernity (Feb 10, 2022)

I'm surprised the goyim actually believe in the shoah.


----------



## timewave0 (Feb 10, 2022)

Jews rule!


----------



## NeoGAF Lurker (Feb 10, 2022)

1. What do you think of converts? Are they truly Jewish?
2. What do you think of Reform and Conservative Judaism? I had limited experience with both and they only seemed to care about social justice and nothing else. IMO, modern orthodox feels like the best balance.
3. Do you know Hebrew well? I find reading Hebrew without the niqqud to be a big pain in the ass.
4. Do you still try to be observant for Shabbos if you live a more secular life?
5. Do you have a Jewish spouse or significant other? Is that your preference?
6. What do you think of Ethiopian Jews?


----------



## PeggieBigCock (Feb 10, 2022)

>questions for Jewish Kiwis
>Freemasonry debate


----------



## Opticana (Feb 10, 2022)

NeoGAF Lurker said:


> 1. What do you think of converts? Are they truly Jewish?


Theoretically, yes. But most converts (to Orthodoxy at least) are pretty messed up and end up spiraling quickly.


NeoGAF Lurker said:


> 2. What do you think of Reform and Conservative Judaism? I had limited experience with both and they only seemed to care about social justice and nothing else. IMO, modern orthodox feels like the best balance.


Very based take.


NeoGAF Lurker said:


> 3. Do you know Hebrew well? I find reading Hebrew without the niqqud to be a big pain in the ass.


Yes.


NeoGAF Lurker said:


> 4. Do you still try to be observant for Shabbos if you live a more secular life?


I am religious so not relevant.


NeoGAF Lurker said:


> 5. Do you have a Jewish spouse or significant other? Is that your preference?


Yes.


NeoGAF Lurker said:


> 6. What do you think of Ethiopian Jews?


I'm sympathetic to the Beta Israel, because they've been practicing a form of Judaism for the better part of a millennium at this point and have been persecuted for it. Their historical narrative is nonsense though, and unfortunately it's been co-opted by leftists to subvert actual ethnic Judaism ("there are black Jews too!", attempts to start a BLM movement here in Israel, endless "last groups" of Falashas waiting to make aliyah, etc.)


----------



## NeoGAF Lurker (Feb 10, 2022)

For full disclosure, I dated a Litvak dental student and was really considering conversion. I was very unimpressed with Reform and Conservative Judaism. Orthodox was a lot more intense but it was the only one that felt like it had any meaning. I remember a conservative rabbi tell me that so many converts are from the LGBTQ community and that was her leading argument. I still get their newsletter and every week it’s full of social justice crapola where conservative and reform synagogues host events together.


----------



## Catch The Rainbow (Feb 10, 2022)

NeoGAF Lurker said:


> For full disclosure, I dated a Litvak dental student and was really considering conversion. I was very unimpressed with Reform and Conservative Judaism. Orthodox was a lot more intense but it was the only one that felt like it had any meaning. I remember a conservative rabbi tell me that so many converts are from the LGBTQ community and that was her leading argument. I still get their newsletter and every week it’s full of social justice crapola where conservative and reform synagogues host events together.


How did you date a Litvak Hasidic girl?


----------



## Cool Dog (Feb 10, 2022)

Ok real question time

Just how common is this archetype?




And by that I mean boobs, is this average? because I once set tinder location to israel and it was a bunch of russian-looking sloots and reaaaaaally fat chicks, but they were all meh in the tiddie department

>inb4 yeah but you have to convert to hit that

Do I still have to leave a tip or you guys are done with that ancient bullshit?


wtfNeedSignUp said:


> An Israeli Jew and I see USA Jews, at least the most vocal group amongst them, as dirty betrayers who rewrote their faith to modern sensibilities and now treat the Democratic party as a literal golden calf.


Why? because some are sucking up to the moozlems?


Lasersuit Larry said:


> The old money Jews are not the same as the modern orthodox jews, who are not the same as the haredi ultra-orthodox, who are not the same as religious zionists, or the Hollywood/media Jews, et cetera. Most of these different sects aren't usually very connected, and a lot of them flat out hate each other.


Hollywood its a standalone sect? seriously?


theshitposter said:


> what percent of the population believe that they are the god's chosen people?


If I was a jew with all my history of getting fucked over I would wonder what I got chosen for



Opticana said:


> Reform Judaism is absolute cancer and if we didn't have an activist judicial system no one here would care about them.


Why? what they do?


Joe Swanson said:


> Not Israel itself, just the degenerate western policies it (though to a lesser extent then other western nations) adopts


Like what?


----------



## Catch The Rainbow (Feb 10, 2022)

Cool Dog said:


> Ok real question time
> 
> Just how common is this archetype?
> View attachment 2976039
> And by that I mean boobs, is this average? because I once set tinder location to israel and it was a bunch of russian-looking sloots and reaaaaaally fat chicks, but they were all meh in the tiddie department


Answering the most important question first. Depends on the background of the girls. Ashkenazi girls are either busty or flat, no real in between. I only date Jewish girls and the ones I have dated have been well endowed. Sephardi girls are all sizes essentially but tend towards smaller.


----------



## Cool Dog (Feb 10, 2022)

@Catch The Rainbow would you say busty ones outnumber the flat?


----------



## Manwithn0n0men (Feb 10, 2022)

Cool Dog said:


> Ok real question time
> 
> Just how common is this archetype?
> View attachment 2976039
> ...



So Reform Judaism is the most *leftist* politically (as a rule) Jewish faction. But where the most Rightest people are basically Kennedy Democrats and a smidge of republicans....that's saying something in and of itself.

Reform Judaism is a Jewish reaction to the modern nation state system. "How mainstream can we make ourselves be and still be Jewish"

Orthodox Judaism is "No Mainstreaming at all." and Conservative Judaism is "Mainstream....but don't go overboard with it."


----------



## Catch The Rainbow (Feb 10, 2022)

Cool Dog said:


> @Catch The Rainbow would you say busty ones outnumber the flat?


Mostly busty in my experience.


----------



## Shidoen (Feb 10, 2022)

The only reason Jews exist is because they got a bunch of gold and decided to throw coins at a girl with Khazar Milkers. That's how the first jew was birthed and how male pattern baldness became a given in the Jewish community.


----------



## Cool Dog (Feb 10, 2022)

Catch The Rainbow said:


> Mostly busty in my experience.


Ok now to the hard part: conversion

How much is it gonna hurt?


----------



## Catch The Rainbow (Feb 10, 2022)

Cool Dog said:


> Ok now to the hard part: conversion
> 
> How much is it gonna hurt?


After I got my circumcision I couldn't walk for a year. Had to be carried around everywhere, could only consume liquids, and would cry almost every day.


----------



## Tathagata (Feb 10, 2022)

NeoGAF Lurker said:


> 1. What do you think of converts? Are they truly Jewish?


Sure. It's tough to convert (well, you could probably walk into a reform synagogue in a hijab and they'll accept you). Knew a woman who did it once, I think she married a Jewish guy. It took her a year and a half to learn to read Hebrew so she could be called up to the bimah. I respect it. Also there are Biblical precedents—Joshua got tricked into adopting a group of foreign people who were scared to shit by YHWH. 


NeoGAF Lurker said:


> 2. What do you think of Reform and Conservative Judaism? I had limited experience with both and they only seemed to care about social justice and nothing else. IMO, modern orthodox feels like the best balance.


Grew up as a Conservative Jew, but you have to remember it's like a Catholic parish. There are some families that only come through on the High Holy Days and there are some that show up to every minyan, dress closer to Orthodox, and keep fully kosher. I don't respect a synagogue if you don't have to learn how to at least read Hebrew.


NeoGAF Lurker said:


> 3. Do you know Hebrew well? I find reading Hebrew without the niqqud to be a big pain in the ass.


They taught us how to read the words as a kid (you have to read out of the Torah after all). Anything more is on you/your family. 


NeoGAF Lurker said:


> 4. Do you still try to be observant for Shabbos if you live a more secular life?


No, but refraining from literally any work one day a week is pretty hard.


NeoGAF Lurker said:


> 5. Do you have a Jewish spouse or significant other? Is that your preference?


No, but I'll definitely raise my kids religious. 


NeoGAF Lurker said:


> 6. What do you think of Ethiopian Jews?


No problem with them.


----------



## snailslime (Feb 10, 2022)

NeoGAF Lurker said:


> 1. What do you think of converts? Are they truly Jewish?


yes, if they actually converted because they believed in the religion


NeoGAF Lurker said:


> 2. What do you think of Reform and Conservative Judaism? I had limited experience with both and they only seemed to care about social justice and nothing else. IMO, modern orthodox feels like the best balance.


my immediate family is reform/conservative and i have orthodox relatives, we all get along. 


NeoGAF Lurker said:


> 3. Do you know Hebrew well? I find reading Hebrew without the niqqud to be a big pain in the ass.


i learned to read it when i was really young so i can read it, but i'm not fluent in speaking it.


NeoGAF Lurker said:


> 4. Do you still try to be observant for Shabbos if you live a more secular life?


i try to not do physical labor or handle cash. i also eat very kosher on that day


NeoGAF Lurker said:


> 5. Do you have a Jewish spouse or significant other? Is that your preference?


no, and i prefer people who share my values and respect my religion (if they're not jewish)


NeoGAF Lurker said:


> 6. What do you think of Ethiopian Jews?


the ones i knew were very nice.


----------



## NeoGAF Lurker (Feb 10, 2022)

Catch The Rainbow said:


> How did you date a Litvak Hasidic girl?


She was not Hasidic, she just was born and grew up in Vilnius but was fluent in English. I thought that was what a Litvak is but if I’m wrong, I apologize.

And yeah, @Cool Dog  she was very well endowed. To the point where they got in the way all the time when she had to do dentistry as a student but she was passionate about dentistry so there you go.


----------



## Cool Dog (Feb 10, 2022)

Catch The Rainbow said:


> After I got my circumcision I couldn't walk for a year. Had to be carried around everywhere, could only consume liquids, and would cry almost every day.


Nice comeback but I imagine it must hurt like a bitch if you're an adult

So no sects that arent stuck with that pyramid age stuff then? because most historians say semites (as in all types now just jewish) got it from the egyptians


NeoGAF Lurker said:


> She was not Hasidic, she just was born and grew up in Vilnius but was fluent in English. I thought that was what a Litvak is but if I’m wrong, I apologize.
> 
> And yeah, @Cool Dog  she was very well endowed. To the point where they got in the way all the time when she had to do dentistry as a student but she was passionate about dentistry so there you go.


A big titty dentist trying to keep her tiddies from smothering me when checking my teeth

I miss out on everything bruh


----------



## Catch The Rainbow (Feb 10, 2022)

Cool Dog said:


> Nice comeback but I imagine it must hurt like a bitch if you're an adult
> 
> So no sects that arent stuck with that pyramid age stuff then? because most historians say semites (as in all types now just jewish) got it from the egyptians


Reform will allow you but they're fucking crazy about the leftist stuff. I couldn't honestly tell you how it's like as an adult.


----------



## Suomy Nona (Feb 11, 2022)

Why do Jews believe they are entitled to equal rights in foreign lands? Why do, or would they believe, or think they are entitled to _anything _in nations of people foreign to them?


----------



## feedtheoctopus (Feb 11, 2022)

Tathagata said:


> our own land


Good one. You motherfuckers were in Europe so long even the Italians are more middle eastern than you


----------



## snailslime (Feb 11, 2022)

Suomy Nona said:


> Why do Jews believe they are entitled to equal rights in foreign lands? Why do, or would they believe, or think they are entitled to _anything _in nations of people foreign to them?


why didn't your parents coathanger you


----------



## The Cunting Death (Feb 11, 2022)

What do you guys think about Christians, specifically the ones who actually practice what they preach.


----------



## Tathagata (Feb 11, 2022)

feedtheoctopus said:


> Good one. You motherfuckers were in Europe so long even the Italians are more middle eastern than you


That just means the Italians are better at getting raped into assimilation.


----------



## Opticana (Feb 11, 2022)

Frank D'arbo said:


> What do you guys think about Christians, specifically the ones who actually practice what they preach.


Christians are cool. Very fine people. I see Christianity as (ideally) Judaism + Jesus.


----------



## MadStan (Feb 11, 2022)

I'm Jewish. But my grandparents were heavily into the religion with my mother was half in and half out. I found it interesting growing up being Jewish because as an atheist later it flew in the face of friendships with other Jews so I had few friendships that could last.

I was happy to be their friend, but not so much the other way around.  I was invited into some pretty prosperous businesses on the condition I attend so that bothered me and I didn't. It also doesn't help I think Israel is acting beyond the pale too.


----------



## Cool Dog (Feb 11, 2022)

Catch The Rainbow said:


> Reform will allow you but they're fucking crazy about the leftist stuff. I couldn't honestly tell you how it's like as an adult.


So the possibility of big milkers with the risk of not being able to touch them because thats rape somehow...........and my kids being groomed into troons

Starting to think its not a great deal


----------



## wtfNeedSignUp (Feb 11, 2022)

Just A Butt said:


> so wait USA jews are dirty betrayers but you also don't like the religious parts of being a jew?


Didn't notice you meant me. Hiloni isn't really a sect of judaism and can really go from being practically atheist to being pretty religious but never going all the way.
So to make an analogy, to me, Reform Judaism is like someone taking a piece of culture and subverting it to their worldview and announcing it as valid as the original. So even if it's not something I base my identity of, it is still important enough for me to feel disgusted by the act.


----------



## snailslime (Feb 11, 2022)

Frank D'arbo said:


> What do you guys think about Christians, specifically the ones who actually practice what they preach.


One of my best friends is Catholic, her parents are quiverfull and very devout and I love them with all my heart. I babysit their 7 kids all the time.
I just don't like people who say they're Christians but never actually read the Bible or follow what it preaches.


----------



## Fentanyl Floyd (Feb 11, 2022)

snailslime said:


> why didn't your parents coathanger you


Very rude. Didn't your rabbi teach you any manners?


----------



## feedtheoctopus (Feb 11, 2022)

Tathagata said:


> That just means the Italians are better at getting raped into assimilation.


Palestinians are literally more ethnically semitic than ashkenazi Jews. Yall fucked too many pollacks


----------



## Bonesjones (Feb 11, 2022)

Jews truly are the nigger of the world


----------



## Agent Abe Caprine (Feb 11, 2022)

Thoughts on Beta Israel?


----------



## snailslime (Feb 11, 2022)

feedtheoctopus said:


> Palestinians are literally more ethnically semitic than ashkenazi Jews. Yall fucked too many pollacks


you should tell that to the wignats who hate us because we aren't "white enough" for them.


----------



## feedtheoctopus (Feb 11, 2022)

snailslime said:


> you should tell that to the wignats who hate us because we aren't "white enough" for them.


Why are you talking to people who think skull shape predicts being a furry?


----------



## WhiteNight (Feb 11, 2022)

wtfNeedSignUp said:


> So to make an analogy, to me, Reform Judaism is like someone taking a piece of culture and subverting it to their worldview and announcing it as valid as the original. So even if it's not something I base my identity of, it is still important enough for me to feel disgusted by the act.



Well, this only reminds me of Norm MacDonald (although this video annoyingly cuts right after the punchline):


----------



## The Cunting Death (Feb 12, 2022)

Bonesjones said:


> Jews truly are the nigger of the world


Nope, the correct answer is the flips. Filipinos are worse than niggers


----------



## Opticana (Feb 12, 2022)

Agent Abe Caprine said:


> Thoughts on Beta Israel?


See my earlier reply. Interestingly, their  calendar ended up resembling early Jewish practice more than you would think, despite their complete lack of contact with anyone else. Contrast this with Muhammad, who in one of his more retarded moves forbade intercalating the lunar months with the solar year, purely to piss off the Jews. This doesn't really matter when you live in a desert shithole, but if you have to run an actual agricultural society it wreaks havoc on your scheduling.


----------



## Free the Pedos (Feb 13, 2022)

feedtheoctopus said:


> Good one. You motherfuckers were in Europe so long even the Italians are more middle eastern than you


Ashkenazim are just one of the many Jewish groups that have existed throughout the world, including the middle east, in the past two thousand years.  
You are a dumb cephalopod.


----------



## feedtheoctopus (Feb 13, 2022)

Free the Pedos said:


> Ashkenazim are just one of the many Jewish groups that have existed throughout the world, including the middle east, in the past two thousand years.
> You are a dumb cephalopod.


It wasn't Ethiopians who founded Israel and you know this


----------



## FUTUREMAN (Feb 14, 2022)

Am I Jewish? Are *YOU?*


----------



## FUTUREMAN (Feb 14, 2022)

Bonesjones said:


> Jews truly are the nigger of the world


Wouldn't that be actual niggs tho?


----------



## The Cunting Death (Feb 14, 2022)

Any doctrine that you disagree with?


----------



## snailslime (Feb 14, 2022)

Frank D'arbo said:


> Any doctrine that you disagree with?


some non kosher food is so good 

(i'm sure there are a few, but i'd have to read my copy of the Tanakh to find them)


----------



## The Cunting Death (Feb 14, 2022)

snailslime said:


> some non kosher food is so good
> 
> (i'm sure there are a few, but i'd have to read my copy of the Tanakh to find them)


out of curiosity which food?


----------



## snailslime (Feb 14, 2022)

Frank D'arbo said:


> out of curiosity which food?


shellfish, certain seafood. i'm actually not really a huge fan of pork anyway


----------



## Cool Dog (Feb 17, 2022)

Suomy Nona said:


> Why do Jews believe they are entitled to equal rights in foreign lands? Why do, or would they believe, or think they are entitled to _anything _in nations of people foreign to them?


What are the rights of non-jews in israel? could a christian israeli become PM? or he would have to convert first?


----------



## Catch The Rainbow (Feb 17, 2022)

Cool Dog said:


> What are the rights of non-jews in israel? could a christian israeli become PM? or he would have to convert first?


Equal rights legally. The kingmaker party in the Israeli parliament rn is an Islamist Palestinian party. Non jews also don't have to serve in the military with the exception of a few non jewish communities who volunteered to serve.


----------



## Humpin Henry (Feb 17, 2022)

Not Jewish but my country has a sizeable amount of them and I look Jewish


----------



## celebrityskin (Feb 18, 2022)

Cool Dog said:


> could a christian israeli become PM? or he would have to convert first?


They’d need to get to the top of a party ‘list’ or win the leadership primary of a major party, depends on the way the individual party works. This hasn’t happened yet though.
Since you brought up Christians, most Muslim and Christian Arabs vote for non-Zionist parties so their chances are inherently slimmer (vast majority of Druze don’t though, for example I voted for B&W three times in 2019-20 and Yisrael Beiteinu in 2021.)


----------



## Manul Otocolobus (Feb 18, 2022)

Protistology said:


> Jews are Canaanites.


No, they aren't. Going back as far as historical record allows, the modern "Jewish" population is composed of individuals from the Kingdom of Judah, who were taken during the Babylonian Captivity circa 586 BC. Historical records before that are mostly shit as far as ethnoreligious individuals from that area of the world.



Cool Dog said:


> View attachment 2976039



Wow, she looks amazingly like a girl I dated when I was a teenager, who was also a Jew. The titties are nearly identical. She was a high double D. Its too bad she was nuttier than squirrel shit. I blame that on her being 1/2 Salvic.


----------



## Cool Dog (Feb 19, 2022)

celebrityskin said:


> They’d need to get to the top of a party ‘list’ or win the leadership primary of a major party, depends on the way the individual party works. This hasn’t happened yet though.
> Since you brought up Christians, most Muslim and Christian Arabs vote for non-Zionist parties so their chances are inherently slimmer (vast majority of Druze don’t though, for example I voted for B&W three times in 2019-20 and Yisrael Beiteinu in 2021.)


So its not illegal then? just unlikely


Manul Otocolobus said:


> Wow, she looks amazingly like a girl I dated when I was a teenager, who was also a Jew. The titties are nearly identical. She was a high double D. Its too bad she was nuttier than squirrel shit. I blame that on her being 1/2 Salvic.


I'm gonna need her full name, address and GPS coordinates

I swear I'm not gonna kidnap her, because she's not a kid


----------



## The Cunting Death (Feb 21, 2022)

Thoughts on Mel Brooks?


----------



## snailslime (Feb 26, 2022)

Frank D'arbo said:


> Thoughts on Mel Brooks?


my parents love him, i've never really watched him tho


----------



## Caesare (Feb 26, 2022)

Spud said:


> Have you really been expelled from 109 countries?


Still not enough.


----------



## snailslime (Feb 26, 2022)

Caesare said:


> Still not enough.





Spud said:


> Have you really been expelled from 109 countries?


wignats have been expelled from over 109 sites, yet they keep wrecking the good ones


----------



## Caesare (Feb 26, 2022)

snailslime said:


> wignats have been expelled from over 109 sites, yet they keep wrecking the good ones


I have no idea what that even means, you weirdo. Do better with your words next time.


----------



## snailslime (Feb 26, 2022)

Caesare said:


> I have no idea what that even means, you weirdo. Do better with your words next time.


figures, wignats aren't known for being smart.


----------



## Caesare (Feb 26, 2022)

snailslime said:


> figures, wignats aren't known for being smart.


Oh, and thanks for the unsolicited reply, Karen.


----------



## snailslime (Feb 26, 2022)

Caesare said:


> Oh, and thanks for the unsolicited reply, Karen.


no problem, incel.


----------



## Jimmy Olsen (Feb 26, 2022)

I don't consider myself Jewish, and most actual Jews would not consider me Jewish . My last Jewish ancestors are from the 1492 expulsion of the Jews from Spain (who ended up converting to Christianity anyway on the island of Malta), but since that makes me a dirty kike in the eyes of the farms, I'll answer.

In terms of Kiwifarms, I really don't give a shit about the Jew memes and holocaust denial. In jest, they're funny, and if someone is being dead serious about how much they want to slaughter all Jews, I can simply ignore them because this is the internet and not real life.

My parents are both culturally Christian atheists (raised in the faith, lost their belief, but still hold some of the values of the religion). So my family life is about what you'd expect from a culturally Christian upbringing. Don't have sex or move in with a partner before marriage, dress conservatively, be charitable, don't be lazy, and to paraphrase their much kinder way of putting it: 'we don't give a shit that you're a half-homo just don't be a total faggot about it.'

Pretty much my only connection to the faith is being invited to Hanukkah and Passover a few times by a liberal culturally Jewish (atheist)  lady from one of my parents' workplaces because our family name has Hebrew origins and said parent looks Jewish. Choking down horseradish and butchering a few Torah passages is the closest I've ever come to joining the super secret Jewish cabal. I always felt out of place there because, well, I'm not Jewish, but because the area has so few Jews pretty much anybody with a thread of Jewish history (as well as some with no Jewish history at all) get invited to this lady's Passover dinner.

From what I've seen, I do think a lot of Jews are just cultural and not actually practicing the religion (the 'lip service' part of your question), though I've met a couple exceptions.





Spoiler



But if the Jewuminati still has a few seats left, I am happy to join the foreskin eating lizard people and take control of the galaxy.


----------



## Caesare (Feb 27, 2022)

Jimmy Olsen said:


> But if the Jewuminati still has a few seats left, I am happy to join the foreskin eating lizard people and take control of the galaxy.


I have basically zero real life experience with jews since I lived in Southeast Louisiana most of my life, which is something like 80% Roman Catholic, with the other 20% coming from a handful of various Christian denominations: Baptists, Lutherans, Jehova's Witnesses, etc. who mostly arrived here from other states, when rural blacks moved their families to metro New Orleans for better jobs post Great Depression, especially during the economic boom created by WW2.

There are jews here. There is a Jewish Community Center a mile or two from my neighborhood, but I don't really meet many of them.

In my lifetime, I've only knew two jews and both of them were kinda lesser jews..

One, a good friend from high school who was adopted by jews. He had red hair. (Do many jews have red hair normally?)

The second, a neighbor's aunt, who converted cause she was married to a jew. My neighbor found this amusing, because she grew up Catholic. He said that from a religious perspective, converting to Judaism was kinda like moving in reverse if you think of spirituality as a lifelong journey of growth and meaningful reflection

IMO, it's simple practicality. It's much easier if you're married with children to share the same faith with your spouse if you plan on teaching the kids about God and religion.

I mention all this only because I too would be highly interested in joining the secret, upper echelon of the Jewlumanatti for unlimited, galatic domination. My jewlumanatti is gonna be the Roman Catholic version though, based out of the Vatican. Probably will have several legions of ultra-secretive, heavily armed, quasi fascist, globe-spanning Stormtroopers at their disposal. I'm sure they'll travel in black helicopters, wear black uniforms etc.


----------



## Catch The Rainbow (Feb 27, 2022)

Jimmy Olsen said:


> I don't consider myself Jewish, and most actual Jews would not consider me Jewish . My last Jewish ancestors are from the 1492 expulsion of the Jews from Spain (who ended up converting to Christianity anyway on the island of Malta), but since that makes me a dirty kike in the eyes of the farms, I'll answer.
> 
> In terms of Kiwifarms, I really don't give a shit about the Jew memes and holocaust denial. In jest, they're funny, and if someone is being dead serious about how much they want to slaughter all Jews, I can simply ignore them because this is the internet and not real life.
> 
> ...


Do yourself a favor, check if you're eligible for Spanish citizenship. They give citizenship to people who can prove that their ancestors were exiled by the inquisition.

http://www.exteriores.gob.es/Consul...(English)/Nationality-for-Sephardic-Jews.aspx


----------



## Caesare (Feb 27, 2022)

Catch The Rainbow said:


> Do yourself a favor, check if you're eligible for Spanish citizenship. They give citizenship to people who can prove that their ancestors were exiled by the inquisition.
> 
> http://www.exteriores.gob.es/Consulados/LOSANGELES/en/ServiciosConsulares/CSLA/Paginas/CSLA (English)/Nationality-for-Sephardic-Jews.aspx


It would be funny if after inviting them back, they confiscated all their ill-gotten, jewish gold and riches, and expelled them again.


----------



## The Cunting Death (Feb 27, 2022)

Thoughts on circumcision?


----------



## Ronnie McNutt (Feb 27, 2022)

does practicing a semetic religion make you a filthy kike associate?


----------



## snailslime (Feb 27, 2022)

Frank D'arbo said:


> Thoughts on circumcision?


i honestly don't care, but i think uncircumcised dicks are usually grosser


----------



## Caesare (Feb 27, 2022)

Frank D'arbo said:


> Thoughts on circumcision?


Not a jew, but it's pretty weird for a religion to be so fixated on the mutilation of babies private parts. It's very odd and quite gross tbh.


----------



## Jimmy Olsen (Feb 27, 2022)

Catch The Rainbow said:


> Do yourself a favor, check if you're eligible for Spanish citizenship. They give citizenship to people who can prove that their ancestors were exiled by the inquisition.
> 
> http://www.exteriores.gob.es/Consulados/LOSANGELES/en/ServiciosConsulares/CSLA/Paginas/CSLA (English)/Nationality-for-Sephardic-Jews.aspx


I am, but I'm not going to ask Spain for gibs because they bullied my ancestors onto a tiny rock island 500 years ago. I wouldn't even know all this shit if it wasn't for an uncle who got interested in the family tree. Let centuries-old bygones be bygones.


----------



## EyeGuy (Feb 27, 2022)

Caesare said:


> Not a jew, but it's pretty weird for a religion to be so fixated on the mutilation of babies private parts. It's very odd and quite gross tbh.


Dude, weird goyim are *way* more fixated on it then Jews are ("Rabbis biting off the tip of babies' penises!!!"). Hell, even the Mishna pretty much glosses over it. It's just a thing that was pretty common in that quarter of the ancient world. Muslims do it too, and Christianity didn't have a huge issue with it either since it was in the Bible after all. The only people that are "fixated" on it were Greco-Roman pagans coping over the spread of monotheism and their successors on 4chan.


----------



## topsikrets (Feb 27, 2022)

EyeGuy said:


> Dude, weird goyim are *way* more fixated on it then Jews are ("Rabbis biting off the tip of babies' penises!!!"). Hell, even the Mishna pretty much glosses over it. It's just a thing that was pretty common in that quarter of the ancient world. Muslims do it to, and Christianity didn't have a huge issue with it either since it was in the Bible after all.


and this is what we call pilpul


----------



## EyeGuy (Feb 27, 2022)

topsikrets said:


> and this is what we call pilpul


If you want to think that following a book/tradition considered holy by half of the world's population is pilpul, be my guest, I guess?


----------



## topsikrets (Feb 27, 2022)

EyeGuy said:


> If you want to think that following a book/tradition considered holy by half of the world's population is pilpul, be my guest, I guess?


yeah I was talking about the book, and not your retarded statment, you dumb faggot cunt.


EyeGuy said:


> Dude, weird goyim are *way* more fixated on it then Jews are ("Rabbis biting off the tip of babies' penises!!!"). Hell, even the Mishna pretty much glosses over it. It's just a thing that was pretty common in that quarter of the ancient world. Muslims do it too, and Christianity didn't have a huge issue with it either since it was in the Bible after all. The only people that are "fixated" on it were Greco-Roman pagans coping over the spread of monotheism and their successors on 4chan.


suck my cock, choke on it.


----------



## EyeGuy (Feb 27, 2022)

topsikrets said:


> yeah I was talking about the book, and not your retarded statment, you dumb faggot cunt.
> 
> suck my cock, choke on it.


You dropped this .


----------



## topsikrets (Feb 27, 2022)

EyeGuy said:


> You dropped this .


you dropped this


----------



## snailslime (Feb 27, 2022)

topsikrets said:


> you dropped thisView attachment 3023408


go back to your chamber pot, jealous goy slob.


----------



## JamusActimus (Feb 27, 2022)

Caesare said:


> Not a jew, but it's pretty weird for a religion to be so fixated on the mutilation of babies private parts. It's very odd and quite gross tbh.


It's not that bad dude. I was like 8 days old so I don't remember everything but my parents told me that I was brough to the synagogue,given a little candy and the Rabby used his teeth to cut of my foreskin.


----------



## The Cunting Death (Feb 27, 2022)

Plus I know some christians still practice circumcision


----------



## Shidoen (Feb 27, 2022)

Frank D'arbo said:


> Plus I know some christians still practice circumcision


Ditto, i kinda miss it.


----------



## Homer J. Fong (Feb 27, 2022)

Parental Grandfather was a religious Jew, my father was the result of him having an affair. So that only makes me 25% chosen or more depending if my parents have more Jewish heritage that I'm unaware of, which is probably likely because for certain I'm 100% Eastern European. I grew up in a very secular family and while I'm not a truly a Jew I have far more knowledge in the Jewish religion because I would regularly stay with my grandfather who would take me to services and all the communal mishigas. I guess that makes me "culturally Jewish" if that means anything.



> What is the family unit likes?


A lot of people like to say Judiaism is matriarchal but not in my Grandfather's house especially by my Dad's account. He ran everything, if he wanted the window open he'd tell my step-Grandmother to do so and she'd happily oblige. In the synagogue men and women are divided, the explanation I heard was this was so the men wouldn't be distracted by the women. But it frankly felt a bit sexist since the women couldn't see the Rabbi speak and only the women in front could see the Torah Scrolls. When the scrolls were read it was only the men who read it.


> How is growing up jewish?


Because my name is Jewish sounding a lot of kids growing up would call me a Jew. It didn't really phase me except one time when I did get into a quick scrap with a Mexican retard who thought it was funny if he drew a swastika on my notebook in high school. That got the Mexican expelled when my Grandfather decided to visit the principal when the school gave both of us suspensions and my Grandfather revealed he was a fairly established lawyer.


> Are jews really all very connected (jews control everything meme)?


Jews are a very insular community, you'd have to be insane to claim nepotism and favoritism doesn't run in Jewish circles. But personally I don't really see it being that different from how the Mormon religion pretty much runs the state of Utah or how Islam runs well all the Arab countries.


> Are modern jews practicing their religion or is just like modern "christian" with lip service?


Most Jews are secular. But the flipside is that a great amount of Jews that are making babies are the super religious. My Grandfather had 8 children with his wife and my father would be the 9th. Religion is clearly better than Viagra.


> What do jews from outside Isreal think of isreal?


Personally I think Israel won its right to exist with its War of Independence. Beyond that I really don't care. Politically I think Israel needs to get itself off the tit of the USA but ultimately I recognize that that's not going to happen anytime soon.


> Any good goyim joke?


Maybe because my Grandfather knew I am ultimately a Gentile he never expressed any hatred or mockery for the goys. My grandfather felt Christianity was a good thing because he felt it brought the gentiles closer to God albeit like all Jews he felt Jesus was a false prophet. He had a long standing hatred of Hungarian Empire and the House of Habsburg. But that was because his grandparents were from the Czech Lands.


----------



## Shidoen (Mar 3, 2022)

Here’s my question to Jewish Kiwis, why can’t y’all eat pork. I swear to god can’t take any of your women somewhere nice to eat.


----------



## EyeGuy (Mar 3, 2022)

Shidoen said:


> Here’s my question to Jewish Kiwis, why can’t y’all eat pork. I swear to god can’t take any of your women somewhere nice to eat.


Leviticus 11:


> The Lord said to Moses and Aaron, “Say to the Israelites: ‘Of all the animals that live on land, these are the ones you may eat: You may eat any animal that has a divided hoof and that chews the cud... *And the pig*, though it has a divided hoof, does not chew the cud; it is unclean for you. You must not eat their meat or touch their carcasses; they are unclean for you.


Pigs were, and still are, considered "dirty" or unclean animals. Not consuming impure animals helps promote a lifestyle of general moral and spiritual purity.


----------



## Shidoen (Mar 3, 2022)

EyeGuy said:


> Leviticus 11:
> 
> Pigs were, and still are, considered "dirty" or unclean animals. Not consuming impure animals helps promote a lifestyle of general moral and spiritual purity.


The women that complained about me eating pork sure weren’t generally or morally pure.


----------



## Catch The Rainbow (Mar 3, 2022)

Shidoen said:


> The women that complained about me eating pork sure weren’t generally or morally pure.


It's a cultural thing as well at this point, it's like the Muslims who drink alcohol and smoke but when they are offered pork they recoil.


----------



## EyeGuy (Mar 3, 2022)

Shidoen said:


> The women that complained about me eating pork sure weren’t generally or morally pure.


Yeah, well, people ignoring the moral laws but following the rituals is a big theme in the Bible.


----------



## Shidoen (Mar 3, 2022)

EyeGuy said:


> Yeah, well, people ignoring the moral laws but following the rituals is a big theme in the Bible.


I’ll say


Catch The Rainbow said:


> It's a cultural thing as well at this point, it's like the Muslims who drink alcohol and smoke but when they are offered pork they recoil.


Funny thing is I haven’t met a drinking or smoking Muslim yet. I know about 20 unrelated to each other.


----------



## Jimmy Olsen (Mar 3, 2022)

Christianity technically has plenty of rules about food too. All the Abrahamic religions do.


----------



## Shidoen (Mar 3, 2022)

Jimmy Olsen said:


> Christianity technically has plenty of rules about food too. All the Abrahamic religions do.


Yeah we can't eat red meat or consume alcohol on Good Friday but we can eat Pork overall. It's weird but I do enjoy bacon and pulled pork.


----------



## NeoGAF Lurker (Mar 4, 2022)

Pork products suck though. The whole bacon craze a few years ago was weird. Jews and Muslims are onto something by forbidding it. Same goes for shellfish. They’re basically just sea bugs.

The only thing that doesn’t make sense to me is how strict some are about meat and milk. Those who are strict kosher wait about six hours between any food with meat and food with milk. I understand the Torah portion about not boiling a kid in it’s mothers milk but how that translates into not being able to have milk six hours after having meat does not make sense to me.


----------



## EyeGuy (Mar 4, 2022)

NeoGAF Lurker said:


> Pork products suck though. The whole bacon craze a few years ago was weird. Jews and Muslims are onto something by forbidding it. Same goes for shellfish. They’re basically just sea bugs.
> 
> The only thing that doesn’t make sense to me is how strict some are about meat and milk. Those who are strict kosher wait about six hours between any food with meat and food with milk. I understand the Torah portion about not boiling a kid in it’s mothers milk but how that translates into not being able to have milk six hours after having meat does not make sense to me.


Waiting six hours is a custom that's the culmination of a long chain of stringentcies developed by the rabbis. The view of the Talmud is that the Torah only forbids cooking meat and dairy together, and consuming the said mixture. Over the years, this got extended to include poultry, and even consuming dairy and meat at the same meal. The six hours thing is, IIRC, essentially the custom of single rabbi that was adopted in the post-Talmudic period. As I noted, though, everyone admits that this far beyond the original Biblical law.

So how does the biblical verse translate into not cooking *any* meat in milk, instead of just a mother animal's child? It seems that the sages understand the verse as being an example of a common situation, and not an exhaustive prohibition; the Torah is using it as an extreme example of cruelty in order to teach us a broader principle. There's obviously something a bit twisted with cooking a kid in its mother's milk, but this is really true with regards to the general case as well. Milk is something that nurtures a new life, and using it to cook anything whose life you've just taken demonstrates the same sort of cruelty (as Elijah put it to Ahab, you have murdered and also inherited).


----------



## soy_king (Mar 4, 2022)

Traincake said:


> So...is Kiwifarms Kosher to you guys? Also, a question I have for the less religious sort, how does eating pork affect your standing in the community?


it's personally difficult dealing with open antisemitism in here, but I also recognize that people have a right to an opinion. ultimately I borrow from the Tyler the Creator Law of Cyberbullying.

I'm not part of a community, and Russian Jews generally tend not to be sticklers for upholding the laws of kashmir, so no, eating pork has no effect on my social standing


----------



## Shidoen (Mar 4, 2022)

NeoGAF Lurker said:


> Pork products suck though. The whole bacon craze a few years ago was weird. Jews and Muslims are onto something by forbidding it. Same goes for shellfish. They’re basically just sea bugs.
> 
> The only thing that doesn’t make sense to me is how strict some are about meat and milk. Those who are strict kosher wait about six hours between any food with meat and food with milk. I understand the Torah portion about not boiling a kid in it’s mothers milk but how that translates into not being able to have milk six hours after having meat does not make sense to me.


You just have to cook it right. You can’t enjoy amazing food or rave about it if it ain’t cooked right. Shellfish are basically giant bugs I agree, they are more appealing looking than the bug man inner city cuisine. Another question for Kiwi Jews is how many actively practice the religion vs being related ethnically without practicing.


----------



## Bass (Mar 6, 2022)

Manwithn0n0men said:


> Hold up: I'm not the only freemason on here
> 
> I think in another thread some one alluded to being a DeMolay if I remember correctly


You're not the only one.  I'm a sitting Worshipful Master, and I know someone personally who's an Eastern Star that posts here.

I forget the name of the demolay kid bit yeah I do remember him.  I think he was Brazilian.


----------



## Caesare (Mar 6, 2022)

Why are so many jews also child molesters?


----------



## Jimmy Hopkins (Mar 6, 2022)

I’m personally not religious at all, but my grandparents (on my dads side of family) are both Jewish. Honestly I really enjoy partaking in Jewish holidays/traditions like Passover and Chanukah. Some Jewish food is pretty bland but other things are amazing! (Matzo ball soup with chicken/Turkey) 

Overall I think people really exaggerate the whole “JEWZ RULE THE WHOLE WORLD THEY ARE ALL LIBERAL SCUM!” My Jewish grandparents are both extremely conservative. They’re not together anymore, but my grandpa is definitely pretty rich. 

I don’t get offended at all by Jewish jokes/ schizoid conspiracies, but I’m pretty damn sure my Jew grandparents would, lol.


----------



## Shidoen (Mar 6, 2022)

Jimmy Hopkins said:


> I’m personally not religious at all, but my grandparents (on my dads side of family) are both Jewish. Honestly I really enjoy partaking in Jewish holidays/traditions like Passover and Chanukah. Some Jewish food is pretty bland but other things are amazing! (Matzo ball soup with chicken/Turkey)
> 
> Overall I think people really exaggerate the whole “JEWZ RULE THE WHOLE WORLD THEY ARE ALL LIBERAL SCUM!” My Jewish grandparents are both extremely conservative. They’re not together anymore, but my grandpa is definitely pretty rich.
> 
> I don’t get offended at all by Jewish jokes/ schizoid conspiracies, but I’m pretty damn sure my Jew grandparents would, lol.


Sounds fun, there’s a lot of Jews I live next to. I picked the most rural redneck area and I still found a synagogue that got a spit can.


----------



## TheTrumanShow (Mar 6, 2022)

Bass said:


> You're not the only one.  I'm a sitting Worshipful Master, and I know someone personally who's an Eastern Star that posts here.
> 
> I forget the name of the demolay kid bit yeah I do remember him.  I think he was Brazilian.


So el Worshipful Master. What do disagree with when it comes to my post?


----------



## The Cunting Death (Mar 6, 2022)

Jimmy Olsen said:


> Christianity technically has plenty of rules about food too. All the Abrahamic religions do.


I've never met a single pastor in my life that gave a shit about the food rules.


----------



## Shidoen (Mar 6, 2022)

Frank D'arbo said:


> I've never met a single pastor in my life that gave a shit about the food rules.


Pastors still pass out those delicious white circles. I see it as a rule to eat it and be holy.


----------



## Jimmy Olsen (Mar 6, 2022)

Frank D'arbo said:


> I've never met a single pastor in my life that gave a shit about the food rules.


Yea, neither have I. Food rules haven't stuck around in the modern Christian practice (at least in the West) the way they have in Islam or Judaism. I was just talking about what's in the old texts themselves.


----------



## The Cunting Death (Mar 6, 2022)

Shidoen said:


> Pastors still pass out those delicious white circles. I see it as a rule to eat it and be holy.


my church growing up used saltless crackers and grape juice

Edit: Holy shit I didn't know they sold them specifically for Communion


----------



## Shidoen (Mar 6, 2022)

Frank D'arbo said:


> my church growing up used saltless crackers and grape juice


Catholics get drunk early in age to deal with the rampant man boy anal penetration.


----------



## Jimmy Olsen (Mar 6, 2022)

Back to talking about Jew shit.

Because there are so few Jews in my area, pretty much all of them group together. You'll see reform and conservative Jews at each others religious celebrations, because working together is the only way any Jewish holidays are going to be able to organize decent celebrations.

However, that does lead to some awkwardness. Namely, the really liberal reform Jews desperate to include everyone with a lick of Jewish heritage (or not even that) in the celebrations inviting gentiles like myself to make asses of ourselves in front of the actually practicing conservative Jews who rightly don't want gentiles shitting up their celebrations. I always feel guilty when I get dragged to Passover dinner by the reform Jews the family knows, because I know it makes things  awkward for everyone else. But I don't have the heart to tell the really nice reform Jew friend of the family that I don't feel much connection to the faith since what small percent of my family lineage was once Jewish converted to Christianity OVER FIVE HUNDRED YEARS AGO.


----------



## Shidoen (Mar 6, 2022)

Jimmy Olsen said:


> Back to talking about Jew shit.
> 
> Because there are so few Jews in my area, pretty much all of them group together. You'll see reform and conservative Jews at each others religious celebrations, because working together is the only way any Jewish holidays are going to be able to organize decent celebrations.
> 
> However, that does lead to some awkwardness. Namely, the really liberal reform Jews desperate to include everyone with a lick of Jewish heritage (or not even that) in the celebrations inviting gentiles like myself to make asses of ourselves in front of the actually practicing conservative Jews who rightly don't want gentiles shitting up their celebrations. I always feel guilty when I get dragged to Passover dinner by the reform Jews the family knows, because I know it makes things  awkward for everyone else. But I don't have the heart to tell the really nice reform Jew friend of the family that I don't feel much connection to the faith since what small percent of my family lineage was once Jewish converted to Christianity OVER FIVE HUNDRED YEARS AGO.


Lol honorary Jews


----------



## Bass (Mar 6, 2022)

TheTrumanShow said:


> So el Worshipful Master. What do disagree with when it comes to my post?


I agree with the part  about the ritual being skill checks.  I disagree with the latter half of your post.  But then again I'm in the US and practice Anglosphere style masonry, so we're more of an old man frat and social club.  Mrs Bass likes to make fun of me for being in "the old man scouts"

But what you said is closer to the Grand Orient style of freemasonry, like in Italy, Spain, and France, they absolutely have gotten up to things that just don't fly in mainstream masonry, like getting into politics, admitting atheists and women, and just being radicals in general.  So if you're from a country where the Grand Orient is the dominant form of masonry I can totally see where you would form that opinion.

And for what it's worth the Grand Orients and the UGLE affiliated Grand Lodges don't recognize each other as masons, because we've split too far apart at a fundimental level.


----------



## TheTrumanShow (Mar 6, 2022)

Bass said:


> I agree with the part  about the ritual being skill checks.  I disagree with the latter half of your post.  But then again I'm in the US and practice Anglosphere style masonry, so we're more of an old man frat and social club.  Mrs Bass likes to make fun of me for being in "the old man scouts"
> 
> But what you said is closer to the Grand Orient style of freemasonry, like in Italy, Spain, and France, they absolutely have gotten up to things that just don't fly in mainstream masonry, like getting into politics, admitting atheists and women, and just being radicals in general.  So if you're from a country where the Grand Orient is the dominant form of masonry I can totally see where you would form that opinion.
> 
> And for what it's worth the Grand Orients and the UGLE affiliated Grand Lodges don't recognize each other as masons, because we've split too far apart at a fundimental level.



Yeah I can agree with this. Though there were times in US history that stuff wasn't all that kosher either.
Then again, it's not surprising that a bunch of folks who think of themselves as having done well in life and on top of that become enlightened wouldn't just use their social club to stroke each others dicks in terms of ego and mutually beneficial arrangements but would go further in trying to affect, "hopefully positive" (relative term <<<<) , change 

I mean for one thing Masonry has donated quite a bit here and there to local and global causes, built schools and hospitals and stuff


----------



## Manwithn0n0men (Mar 6, 2022)

Bass said:


> You're not the only one.  I'm a sitting Worshipful Master, and I know someone personally who's an Eastern Star that posts here.
> 
> I forget the name of the demolay kid bit yeah I do remember him.  I think he was Brazilian.


I'm only a vPM because of Chapter. Not had the time to devote to make it to the Oriental Chair



Bass said:


> I agree with the part  about the ritual being skill checks.  I disagree with the latter half of your post.  But then again I'm in the US and practice Anglosphere style masonry, so we're more of an old man frat and social club.  Mrs Bass likes to make fun of me for being in "the old man scouts"
> 
> But what you said is closer to the Grand Orient style of freemasonry, like in Italy, Spain, and France, they absolutely have gotten up to things that just don't fly in mainstream masonry, like getting into politics, admitting atheists and women, and just being radicals in general.  So if you're from a country where the Grand Orient is the dominant form of masonry I can totally see where you would form that opinion.
> 
> And for what it's worth the Grand Orients and the UGLE affiliated Grand Lodges don't recognize each other as masons, because we've split too far apart at a fundimental level.


Also a lot of Grand Orient styled joints are down in Brazil

Now there are some Antient and Modern GLs that have vestigial Scottish rite craft work in their set up ( which is totes weird)


----------



## Catch The Rainbow (Mar 6, 2022)

Shidoen said:


> Another question for Kiwi Jews is how many actively practice the religion vs being related ethnically without practicing.


A minority practices the religion, most Jews are only ethnic Jews who maybe do some traditions and that's it. There's a good number of people who are ethnically Jewish but the religion doesn't consider them Jewish due to their mom not being a Jew.


----------



## Shidoen (Mar 6, 2022)

Catch The Rainbow said:


> A minority practices the religion, most Jews are only ethnic Jews who maybe do some traditions and that's it. There's a good number of people who are ethnically Jewish but the religion doesn't consider them Jewish due to their mom not being a Jew.


Makes sense.


----------



## The Cunting Death (Mar 24, 2022)

So who here is religiously Jewish, ethnically jewish, or both?


----------



## Syaoran Li (Mar 24, 2022)

Jimmy Olsen said:


> Yea, neither have I. Food rules haven't stuck around in the modern Christian practice (at least in the West) the way they have in Islam or Judaism. I was just talking about what's in the old texts themselves.



The one main dietary restriction from early Christianity that stuck in the modern Western Christian tradition is not allowing meat from strangled animals. 

Observant Catholics also don't do meat on Fridays but that's about it.


----------



## snailslime (Mar 28, 2022)

Syaoran Li said:


> Observant Catholics also don't do meat on Fridays but that's about it.


I was always curious as to why this is? Most of my irl best friends come from Catholic families and they observe this on Lent.


----------



## The Cunting Death (Mar 28, 2022)

snailslime said:


> I was always curious as to why this is? Most of my irl best friends come from Catholic families and they observe this on Lent.


I've never understood this in general.


----------



## BelUwUga (Mar 28, 2022)

Jimmy Olsen said:


> Christianity technically has plenty of rules about food too. All the Abrahamic religions do.


What?! No. Maybe some pervert with his Italian child-touching cult made some shit up, or weird fringe denominations do weird shit, but in terms of general doctrine and actual biblical teaching there really isn't. I'll spare my approx 94 other complaints so as to not derail the thread. I love Israel and for someone who doesn't really encounter Jews they seem like normal people. They seem to "get" some of my comedy a little bit better than some goys. My real secret is it's a love for fancy hats, not so much national socialism. Have you _seen_ Jewish hats? Theirs are the best.
Edit: @snailslime @Frank D'arbo it's Roman Catholic blasphemy and deviation from Jesus's teachings.


----------



## BridgeTroll (Mar 28, 2022)

BelUwUga said:


> What?! No. Maybe some pervert with his Italian child-touching cult made some shit up, or weird fringe denominations do weird shit, but in terms of general doctrine and actual biblical teaching there really isn't. I'll spare my approx 94 other complaints so as to not derail the thread. I love Israel and for someone who doesn't really encounter Jews they seem like normal people. They seem to "get" some of my comedy a little bit better than some goys. My real secret is it's a love for fancy hats, not so much national socialism. Have you _seen_ Jewish hats? Theirs are the best.
> Edit: @snailslime @Frank D'arbo it's Roman Catholic blasphemy and deviation from Jesus's teachings.



Average Prot retardation on display as usual


----------



## BelUwUga (Mar 28, 2022)

BridgeTroll said:


> Average Prot retardation on display as usual


Is okay BB. Since I'm actually in the business of not ignoring God's lost sheep I'll still serve you communion. When you wake up and decide to leave the side of evil I can bring a friend to baptize you. My ordination means I answer to God, not some guido in the Vatican.


----------



## BridgeTroll (Mar 28, 2022)

BelUwUga said:


> Is okay BB. Since I'm actually in the business of not ignoring God's lost sheep I'll still serve you communion. When you wake up and decide to leave the side of evil I can bring a friend to baptize you. My ordination means I answer to God, not some guido in the Vatican.


I'm not catholic my friend


----------



## BelUwUga (Mar 28, 2022)

BridgeTroll said:


> I'm not catholic my friend


It's not even a Catholic table fren, it's God's. Seat is always open as long as you open your heart to the lord. I'm like a sith, limited in my power alone, but in a pair I can go buck wild with some sacraments.


----------



## Jimmy Olsen (Mar 28, 2022)

Oh shit, The Thirty Years' War is starting in this thread.


----------



## Marley Rathbone (Mar 28, 2022)

topsikrets said:


> yeah I was talking about the book, and not your retarded statment, you dumb faggot cunt.
> 
> suck my cock, choke on it.



Muslims wait until the boy is 13 or something and they take a literal knife and literally chop off part of his dick with no painkiller

Christians only do it because the Jews convinced the hospitals last century to circumcise all newborns because of some bullshit about "health reasons" - more nonsense like "wear a mask"


----------



## Isaac (Mar 31, 2022)

BridgeTroll said:


> Average Prot retardation on display as usual


It`s our duty to pray for those that have chosen falsely.


----------



## Sparkling Yuzu (Apr 25, 2022)

What do Jewish kiwis think about this rabbi who's singing hymns for some spic named Melissa Lucia who murdered her toddler and is being executed in a couple days in Texas? He's part of some group called "Jews Against the Death Penalty". Progressives (not just Jewish ones) are really into this case and keep trying to get Kim Kardasian involved.
I feel really disgusted by all the people simping for this woman bc I feel like its pretty obvious to trained medical professionals what is really "a fall down the stairs" and what is abusive head trauma aka shaken baby syndrome. Even if it was an accidental fall down the stairs, that is medical neglect to not take her to any doctors and until she expires at home 2 days later.



			https://www.instagram.com/p/CcYE8PVF54u/
		




			https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Melissa_Lucio
		



			https://archive.ph/wip/0Zoyt
		



Shidoen said:


> The women that complained about me eating pork sure weren’t generally or morally pure.


My dad calls me a Jew bc I never eat any pork. I'm not vegan or any anti-pork religion, I just hate it. Sure it tastes really yummy but the texture is so gross. It just grosses me out. I used to even my bacon basically burnt bc its really hard to make all the gooey fat parts turn crispy on every part. He also called my pentagram Jewish. 


NeoGAF Lurker said:


> Pork products suck though. The whole bacon craze a few years ago was weird. Jews and Muslims are onto something by forbidding it. Same goes for shellfish. They’re basically just sea bugs.
> 
> The only thing that doesn’t make sense to me is how strict some are about meat and milk. Those who are strict kosher wait about six hours between any food with meat and food with milk. I understand the Torah portion about not boiling a kid in it’s mothers milk but how that translates into not being able to have milk six hours after having meat does not make sense to me.


I agree on pork but freshly cooked lobster claws dipped in melted garlic butter are the bomb. Sitting out by the shed in lawn chairs boiling them and drinking with your family. Good times. Obviously it can be dirty if you don't take off the green stuff in their torso (it's their poop) but it's easily removed. If you're worried about their dirty poop bellies, just eat the claws. They are the best part, has no contact with poop and have a really good texture like white chicken breast.


----------



## Papa Adolfo's Take'n'Bake (Apr 25, 2022)

Why do Jewish people insist on inflicting gefilte fish upon themselves?


----------



## Donker (Apr 25, 2022)

Jimmy Hopkins said:


> Overall I think people really exaggerate the whole “JEWZ RULE THE WHOLE WORLD THEY ARE ALL LIBERAL SCUM!” My Jewish grandparents are both extremely conservative. They’re not together anymore, but my grandpa is definitely pretty rich.


Yeah it's absolutely not true. 
Look at the UK, the UK Jewish community is notoriously right wing, conservative, and constantly use bullshit antisemitism allegations to shut down the left, while the community comes out and support and marches with the English Defence League. 

People just see New York Jewish community and apply that to everywhere. John Safran has done a few series detailing his life in the Australian Jewish community and his family/friends said they would literally disown him if he married a "dirty shiksa" so he married Osama Bin Laden's Sister telling them she was a good Jewish girl then revealed at the end of the wedding who she actually was.

I think it's true that Jewish communities tend to be pretty insular and look out for others in their community (because unlike the Eternal Anglo, they actually have communities) and this can lead to absolutely two-faced behaviour (The constant bad faith around Zionism, Israel, Antisemitism) but that's no different from Muslim's, Hillsong, Hindus/Hinduvata (How many Hinduvata will openly say that their movement is literally modelled on the German Nazi party, they basically worship Hitler, and their goal is literally to Holocaust non Hindu's in India? No it's just Hindu self-determination and if you criticise that it's Hinduphobia). People are always going to look out for their own community and engage in "Taqiyya" when it comes to the more controversial beliefs they actually hold. Rich Jews, you know what, maybe rich because they are Jewish, Nepotism is a real thing in the business world, but I very much doubt their weird cultural beliefs play that much a role over being an amoral Capitalist.


----------



## Devout Muslim (Apr 25, 2022)

snailslime said:


> I was always curious as to why this is? Most of my irl best friends come from Catholic families and they observe this on Lent.


I may be butchering the theology but Friday is like a mini-lent and memorial of the crucifixion and death, while Sunday is a mini-Easter celebration of the resurrection. 

Catholics are bound by canon law to observe Friday as a day of penance. Historically this was observed by forbidding the consumption of animal flesh (and even other foods at points). The idea is basically that because we like to eat meat, we should not eat it for a day as a means of mortification. After Vatican 2, regional bishops conferences were allowed to substitute more regionally-appropriate acts of penance. In theory, this would allow Catholics to substitute a better method of mortification (e.g. abstaining from their phone). In practice, it simply resulted in many lay Catholics altogether neglecting the day of penance. The ‘Friday fast’ as it’s known (although it’s abstinence rather than fasting) was reestablished in England and Wales in 2011. 



Spoiler: Relevant section of Cathechism



CHAPTER II.

Days of Penance

Can. 1249 The divine law binds all the Christian faithful to do penance each in his or her own way. In order for all to be united among themselves by some common observance of penance, however, penitential days are prescribed on which the Christian faithful devote themselves in a special way to prayer, perform works of piety and charity, and deny themselves by fulfilling their own obligations more faithfully and especially by observing fast and abstinence, according to the norm of the following canons.

Can. 1250 The penitential days and times in the universal Church are every Friday of the whole year and the season of Lent.

Can. 1251 Abstinence from meat, or from some other food as determined by the Episcopal Conference, is to be observed on all Fridays, unless a solemnity should fall on a Friday. Abstinence and fasting are to be observed on Ash Wednesday and Good Friday.

Can. 1252 The law of abstinence binds those who have completed their fourteenth year. The law of fasting binds those who have attained their majority, until the beginning of their sixtieth year. Pastors of souls and parents are to ensure that even those who by reason of their age are not bound by the law of fasting and abstinence, are taught the true meaning of penance.

Can. 1253 The conference of bishops can determine more precisely the observance of fast and abstinence as well as substitute other forms of penance, especially works of charity and exercises of piety, in whole or in part, for abstinence and fast.





Spoiler: Relevant section from United States Conference of Catholic Bishops



22. Friday itself remains a special day of penitential observance throughout the year, a time when those who seek perfection will be mindful of their personal sins and the sins of mankind which they are called upon to help expiate in union with Christ Crucified.

23. Friday should be in each week something of what Lent is in the entire year. For this reason we urge all to prepare for that weekly Easter that comes with each Sunday by freely making of every Friday a day of self-denial and mortification in prayerful remembrance of the passion of Jesus Christ.

24. Among the works of voluntary self-denial and personal penance which we especially commend to our people for the future observance of Friday, even though we hereby terminate the traditional law of abstinence binding under pain of sin, as the sole prescribed means of observing Friday, we give first place to abstinence from flesh meat.We do so in the hope that the Catholic community will ordinarily continue to abstain from meat by free choice as formerly we did in obedience to Church law.


----------



## MadStan (Apr 25, 2022)

I'm Jewish but not a good Jew according to most Jews.  I dislike organized religion and I am an atheist.

According to "them" I am a Jew due to my genetic heritage. According to me I am not because I only see being Jewish as a religion more or less.

However, of note is that I receive the same abuse from those who look at me and identify me as Jewish by my looks.  What I seem to think doesn't matter. George Soros has never sent me a check and if the world and it's money is controlled by Jews, I don't seem to be getting any.

Perhaps I should sue. That would be the Jewish thing to do...


----------



## CAPTAIN MATI (Apr 25, 2022)

Jimmy Olsen said:


> Oh shit, The Thirty Years' War is starting in this thread.


As long as the French get another kick in the ass, I'm okay with it.


----------



## snailslime (Apr 25, 2022)

Papa Adolfo's Take'n'Bake said:


> Why do Jewish people insist on inflicting gefilte fish upon themselves?


it can be very delicious if you taste the right kind


----------



## snailslime (Apr 25, 2022)

Lily Says 41%! said:


> What do Jewish kiwis think about this rabbi who's singing hymns for some spic named Melissa Lucia who murdered her toddler and is being executed in a couple days in Texas? He's part of some group called "Jews Against the Death Penalty". Progressives (not just Jewish ones) are really into this case and keep trying to get Kim Kardasian involved.
> I feel really disgusted by all the people simping for this woman bc I feel like its pretty obvious to trained medical professionals what is really "a fall down the stairs" and what is abusive head trauma aka shaken baby syndrome. Even if it was an accidental fall down the stairs, that is medical neglect to not take her to any doctors and until she expires at home 2 days later.


Sounds like a bad Rabbi. What I like about Judaism is that there are no central authority figures like the Pope or Dalai Lama, so one Rabbi cannot represent the whole religion. 


Lily Says 41%! said:


> https://www.instagram.com/p/CcYE8PVF54u/
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Are you pagan? Just curious

I don't like pork either, it's too salty and the texture is rough. Plus eating pigs just seems unappealing 


Lily Says 41%! said:


> I agree on pork but freshly cooked lobster claws dipped in melted garlic butter are the bomb. Sitting out by the shed in lawn chairs boiling them and drinking with your family. Good times. Obviously it can be dirty if you don't take off the green stuff in their torso (it's their poop) but it's easily removed. If you're worried about their dirty poop bellies, just eat the claws. They are the best part, has no contact with poop and have a really good texture like white chicken breast.


----------



## Skitarii (Apr 25, 2022)

BelUwUga said:


> What?! No. Maybe some pervert with his Italian child-touching cult made some shit up, or weird fringe denominations do weird shit, but in terms of general doctrine and actual biblical teaching there really isn't. I'll spare my approx 94 other complaints so as to not derail the thread. I love Israel and for someone who doesn't really encounter Jews they seem like normal people. They seem to "get" some of my comedy a little bit better than some goys. My real secret is it's a love for fancy hats, not so much national socialism. Have you _seen_ Jewish hats? Theirs are the best.
> Edit: @snailslime @Frank D'arbo it's Roman Catholic blasphemy and deviation from Jesus's teachings.


>is pr*testant
>claims to speak for a Church more than twice your size


----------



## BelUwUga (Apr 25, 2022)

Skitarii said:


> >is pr*testant
> >claims to speak for a Church more than twice your size


> "Christian"
> Follows masoretic text assembled by Jewish rabbis
> Attends "church" with practices that aren't even supported by their own doctored scripture.
If not following Edomites makes me a minority then so be it.


----------



## Skitarii (Apr 25, 2022)

BelUwUga said:


> > Follows masoretic text assembled by Jewish rabbis


I follow the septuagint retard



BelUwUga said:


> > Attends "church" with practices that aren't even supported by their own doctored scripture.


I'll have "What is Apostolic Tradition" for 500, Jamie


----------



## BrownPhillip (Apr 25, 2022)

Oy vey!!!


----------



## Scalar wave Physicist (Apr 25, 2022)

What was the best noodle kugel you have ever eaten and what's the exact difference in taste between regular Mac n' Cheese and Lokshen mit kaese?

Also, what's your opinion on this guy?


----------



## EyeGuy (Apr 25, 2022)

Scalar wave Physicist said:


> What was the best noodle kugel you have ever eaten and what's the exact difference in taste between regular Mac n' Cheese and Lokshen mit kaese?


I didn't know dairy kugels were a thing.


Scalar wave Physicist said:


> Also, what's your opinion on this guy?
> View attachment 3215857


He allegedly had an affair with a non-jewish woman who later killed herself when he left her. I think he was a tragic figure, ultimately.


----------



## Catch The Rainbow (Apr 25, 2022)

Scalar wave Physicist said:


> What was the best noodle kugel you have ever eaten and what's the exact difference in taste between regular Mac n' Cheese and Lokshen mit kaese?
> 
> Also, what's your opinion on this guy?
> View attachment 3215857


Kahane was based. He genuinely cared about every Jew he met and I first learned about the systematic oppression that the Ashkenazi secular elite of Israel did against the religious mizrahim through his books. Add in the fact that he advocated for Jewish self defense and his Jewish Defense League regularly fought on behalf of Soviet Jews to the point of bombing Soviet targets at a point where very few American Jews cared about their brothers behind the Iron Curtain. My favorite incident was: "On December 29, an estimated 100 JDL members demonstrated in front of the offices of the New York Board of Rabbis, challenging them to get arrested "for Jews, as well as for blacks." 

When he moved to Israel, they had to ban his political party for racism because otherwise they were projected to be too strong. Their platform was nationalist and theocratic as well:



> Arabs​
> Every Arab inside Israel is to be offered the right of residence as a non-citizen. All non-Jews will have total personal rights and no national ones. Those who refuse the offer, and agree to leave quickly and peacefully, will receive compensation for their property, with 10% taken off and placed in a special fund for Sephardic Jews who left property behind in Arab countries and were never compensated.
> Until then, every Israeli Arab from the age of 18 will serve three years of manual labor, plus yearly manual duty as part of the reserves. The National Insurance Institute, which pays monthly checks for every Arab child until the age of 18, will be transferred to the Jewish Agency, and payment made only to Jews.
> An automatic death penalty shall be in force for every Arab terrorist caught.
> ...



I support a lot of their platform. What I disagree with is not having Arabs as citizens because I believe Arabs can be good citizens and we need to reward the good ones. The whole Germany/Austria thing isn't a good idea either.


----------



## Kochmess (May 2, 2022)

Can you explain why Hollywood is run by jews? 5 out of 10 directors are jews. And all of the companies are. Meanwhile they pretend to care about diversity. Same in the universities.

The kvetching in this thread is funny, every jew I know is an extremely pampered and obnoxious journalist/professor/businessman who is obsessed with pro-immigration but lives in a luxury condo or mansion. I'm not saying it's only jews who are like that but I've genuinely never met a jew who isn't. I only hate White liberals more because they seem to worship anything jewish like cultists and think self-hate makes them smart.


----------



## Sparkling Yuzu (May 2, 2022)

Kochmess said:


> Can you explain why Hollywood is run by jews? 5 out of 10 directors are jews. And all of the companies are. Meanwhile they pretend to care about diversity. Same in the universities.
> 
> The kvetching in this thread is funny, every jew I know is an extremely pampered and obnoxious journalist/professor/businessman who is obsessed with pro-immigration but lives in a luxury condo or mansion. I'm not saying it's only jews who are like that but I've genuinely never met a jew who isn't. I only hate White liberals more because they seem to worship anything jewish like cultists and think self-hate makes them smart.


I think people have commented on this before in the thread. I'm not Jewish, but I think it comes down to simple nepotism and capitalism. There's also the fact that historically, Jews fell into certain careers like banking bc they weren't allowed to do other things. Nowadays, they cluster in certain fields again like academia, film etc. 
I don't think it's really fair to paint Jews as all spoiled and rich. They are a small community who support each other and tend to have a higher socioeconomic class than other groups on average but there are absolutely working class and poor Jews. Look at the Orthodox Jews with those huge families and some don't believe women should work outside the home period. That's going to lead to poverty, even for dads with decent jobs if he has like 13 kids and a wife to support. 
"Every Jew is pro-diversity" isn't true either and not all of them think "only Israel should be free from diversity" like that "open borders for Israel" meme says.  Jews have had the Holocaust trauma exploited by progressives for decades. They want them to think if they don't support every other minority, some right winger will come into power and throw them all straight in the oven.


----------



## Kochmess (May 2, 2022)

Lily Says 41%! said:


> I think people have commented on this before in the thread. I'm not Jewish, but I think it comes down to simple nepotism and capitalism. There's also the fact that historically, Jews fell into certain careers like banking bc they weren't allowed to do other things. Nowadays, they cluster in certain fields again like academia, film etc.
> I don't think it's really fair to paint Jews as all spoiled and rich. They are a small community who support each other and tend to have a higher socioeconomic class than other groups on average but there are absolutely working class and poor Jews. Look at the Orthodox Jews with those huge families and some don't believe women should work outside the home period. That's going to lead to poverty, even for dads with decent jobs if he has like 13 kids and a wife to support.
> "Every Jew is pro-diversity" isn't true either and not all of them think "only Israel should be free from diversity" like that "open borders for Israel" meme says.  Jews have had the Holocaust trauma exploited by progressives for decades. They want them to think if they don't support every other minority, some right winger will come into power and throw them all straight in the oven.


The "they weren't allowed to do anything else" is a common, but dishonest retort. Even if jews were, why would they? They came as traders. Nobles also weren't allowed to be peasants, does that make them oppressed? I'm not making the "spoiled and rich" part up, it's my genuine experience. The orthodox jews are even more isolated, seems like they're doing just fine and leeching of the government isn't the worst crime, it's not like the US isn't already sending billions to poor Israel every year. But jews being exploited by "progressives"? Pretty much every liberal media outlet is run by them.


----------



## Sparkling Yuzu (May 2, 2022)

Kochmess said:


> The "they weren't allowed to do anything else" is a common, but dishonest retort. Even if jews were, why would they? They came as traders. Nobles also weren't allowed to be peasants, does that make them oppressed? I'm not making the "spoiled and rich" part up, it's my genuine experience. The orthodox jews are even more isolated, seems like they're doing just fine and leeching of the government isn't the worst crime, it's not like the US isn't already sending billions to poor Israel every year. But jews being exploited by "progressives"? Pretty much every liberal media outlet is run by them.


I've heard of them frauding the government for gibs, but the fact that so many of them qualify must mean they're poor, right? I don't think you're making the spoiled and rich thing up, nothing worse than upper middle class and above "diversity is our strength" types who've never lived anywhere that would be negatively affected by that immigration. Especially if you've never had to compete for limited affordable housing...


----------



## dirtydeanna96 (May 2, 2022)

snailslime said:


> Sounds like a bad Rabbi. What I like about Judaism is that there are no central authority figures like the Pope or Dalai Lama, so one Rabbi cannot represent the whole religion.


speaking of bad Rabbis, the Talmud says the worst jew is better than the best of the heretic prophets.
bad Rabbi Yeshua is boiling in kosher sperm (presumably from tzadik testicles) wheras good heretic prophet Balaam is boiling in very non kosher pigshit.


----------



## Kochmess (May 2, 2022)

Lily Says 41%! said:


> I've heard of them frauding the government for gibs, but the fact that so many of them qualify must mean they're poor, right? I don't think you're making the spoiled and rich thing up, nothing worse than upper middle class and above "diversity is our strength" types who've never lived anywhere that would be negatively affected by that immigration. Especially if you've never had to compete for limited affordable housing...


Who knows. Gypsies are portrayed as dirt poor but drive beamers and live in mansions sometimes.


----------



## snailslime (May 3, 2022)

dirtydeanna96 said:


> speaking of bad Rabbis, the Talmud says the worst jew is better than the best of the heretic prophets.
> bad Rabbi Yeshua is boiling in kosher sperm (presumably from tzadik testicles) wheras good heretic prophet Balaam is boiling in very non kosher pigshit.


Did you read the whole entire page of translation?


----------



## Marley Rathbone (May 3, 2022)

Has Rabbi Mike Harvey's twitter account been hacked by 4chan or has he always been a sperg?


----------



## EyeGuy (May 3, 2022)

Marley Rathbone said:


> Has Rabbi Mike Harvey's twitter account been hacked by 4chan or has he always been a sperg?
> 
> View attachment 3242724
> 
> View attachment 3242725


I believe he was fired by his own Reform congregation for being too annoying, so "always a sperg" is likely.


----------



## Shidoen (May 3, 2022)

Jewish kiwis, is it possible if I polish your face nose that it will give me better luck?


----------



## Papa Pizzaria (May 4, 2022)

Lily Says 41%! said:


> They want them to think if they don't support every other minority, some right winger will come into power and throw them all straight in the oven.


self fulfilling prophecy


----------



## Temperance XIV (May 5, 2022)

Any thoughts on Asherah, supposedly the Wife of God?

I think when I first heard about Asherah maybe a decade ago, I was dismissive since it seemed like most of the information about her on the Internet (at the time) was written by weird neopagans/feminists. But then I later read _Did God Have a Wife?_ by William Dever, which was kind of eye-opening for me. I didn't realize Asherah worship among the ancient Israelites was so well supported by archaeological evidence, and it's even blatantly in the Bible with a few references to the "Queen of Heaven" and a whole bunch to "asherah poles". Of course, most of the references to asherah poles are about how you should destroy them and how you should specifically _*not *_set one up next to God's altar... but this is just proof that the usage of these poles was a common practice that needed to be _continually_ rebuked.

Reading about Asherah also led me to other interesting information, like how the menorah might be a stylized tree representing Asherah and the Tree of Life. Overall, I get the impression that Asherah was very popular back when the Israelites were more polytheistic. It strikes me as being similar to how in many ancient cultures, women especially would commonly have a "household god/idol" to pray to for the safety of their home, hearth, childbearing, etc. But as the Israelites shifted to being monolatrous (also a fascinating topic!) and then finally to monotheistic, Asherah worship became more covert & symbolic before finally ending.

I guess this kind of ties in to an earlier question I saw in this thread - about if the Israelites are related to the Canaanites or how closely they co-mingled if they were completely separate people groups. IIRC, I've read before that ancient Canaanite vs Israelite archaeological sites are sometimes only distinguished based on the presence (or absence) of pig bones - because otherwise their artifacts are so similar that they're almost impossible to tell apart.

*tl;dr* Do you think the worship of Asherah was just a temporary & foreign influence from the Canaanite religion, or is there something more to it? Do you think there's any truth to the idea that there's still hidden Asherah symbolism present in Judaism (via the menorah and the Kabbalah's Tree of Life)? Or is this just hyped-up nonsense from neopagan feminists obsessed with seeing the Divine Feminine everywhere?


----------



## EyeGuy (May 5, 2022)

Temperance XIV said:


> Reading about Asherah also led me to other interesting information, like how the menorah might be a stylized tree representing Asherah and the Tree of Life.


Why wouldn't a lampstand simply be a lampstand? The sanctuary was God's dwelling place, and the vessels there (table, ark/throne) were patterned off the vessels in a mortal residence, as we can see in 2 Kings 4:8-10:


> Now a day came when Elisha went over to Shunem, where there was a prominent woman, and she urged him to eat food. And so it was, as often as he passed by, _that_ he turned in there to eat food. And she said to her husband, “Behold now, I am aware that this is a holy man of God passing by us repeatedly. Please, let’s make a little walled upper room, and let’s set up a bed for him there, and a table, a chair, and a lampstand; then it shall be, when he comes to us, _that_ he can turn in there.”


Even in Zechariah, where the menorah becomes the object of a symbolic vision, it seems to represent YHWH or his presence, and certainly not Asherah. I don't really see how anyone can conclude that there's some huge Asherahite influence lurking under the surface of the Bible. At the end of the day, it ties into the larger debate on the history of ancient Israel, as you note.


----------



## NeoGAF Lurker (May 5, 2022)

Kochmess said:


> The "they weren't allowed to do anything else" is a common, but dishonest retort. Even if jews were, why would they? They came as traders. Nobles also weren't allowed to be peasants, does that make them oppressed? I'm not making the "spoiled and rich" part up, it's my genuine experience. The orthodox jews are even more isolated, seems like they're doing just fine and leeching of the government isn't the worst crime, it's not like the US isn't already sending billions to poor Israel every year. But jews being exploited by "progressives"? Pretty much every liberal media outlet is run by them.


Yeah, even Jews deboonk that themselves. Instead it’s chalked up to advantages they had due to higher literacy rates: https://ejewishphilanthropy.com/overcoming-jewish-literacy-or-the-chosen-few/


> In a fascinating book published recently by two economic historians, Maristella Botticini and Zvi Eckstein, the question of why Jews (traditionally farmers) entered commerce and money-lending in the medieval world is revisited. Without going into too much detail, the authors reject the claim that Jews were prohibited from owning land, or other traditional explanations. Instead, they make the case that it was all about literacy and economic opportunity: in a world that was overwhelmingly illiterate, Jewish literacy was a distinct advantage in an emerging commercial world. Given the economic benefits, Jews flocked to those fields.


I’m sure there are enough dumb, guilty whites to believe in it and that’s all that matters. Making sure the goy cattle remain ignorant is every bit as important to them now as it was then.


----------



## Worj (May 5, 2022)

Opticana said:


> The only non-Jews bothered by the idea of a "chosen people" are hypocritical white supremacists


How can Jews be white supremacist?



Opticana said:


> and the only Jews bothered by "supercessionism" or whatever are loser leftist Jews who don't bother to keep their own religion.



This is true for leftist christians as well lmao. But I have met ultra orthodox jews who get triggered by supercessionism as well, but they seem to just hate Christians in general anyway


----------



## Fek (May 5, 2022)

Here's another round for you. Same disclaimer applies as before:

Do you follow the teachings of the Talmud?

Do you have any thoughts on the idea of subverting an established society for the betterment of a non-native minority? Especially at great expense to the host nation?

How do you view non-Jews? Would you weight them at the same level of respect and/or dignity as a fellow Jew? How wide is the gap, if present?

Might be too PL-heavy: Have you spent any amount of time in your life doing hard manual labor? Perhaps blue collar work in general? For how long?

How do you feel about historical counts and legal records of (typically Sephardic) Jewish people abducting (non-Jewish) children in order to drain them of their blood (typically via many small holes as though from an awl)? The phenomenon becoming so common that your potential ancestors even invented a term for it, as seems to be one of the major copes commonly employed against inconvenient truth. That term being "Blood Libel.


----------



## Catch The Rainbow (May 5, 2022)

Temperance XIV said:


> Any thoughts on Asherah, supposedly the Wife of God?
> 
> I think when I first heard about Asherah maybe a decade ago, I was dismissive since it seemed like most of the information about her on the Internet (at the time) was written by weird neopagans/feminists. But then I later read _Did God Have a Wife?_ by William Dever, which was kind of eye-opening for me. I didn't realize Asherah worship among the ancient Israelites was so well supported by archaeological evidence, and it's even blatantly in the Bible with a few references to the "Queen of Heaven" and a whole bunch to "asherah poles". Of course, most of the references to asherah poles are about how you should destroy them and how you should specifically _*not *_set one up next to God's altar... but this is just proof that the usage of these poles was a common practice that needed to be _continually_ rebuked.
> 
> ...


It was a foreign influence popularized from the Canaanite religion which many ancient Jews worshipped. In Judaism, God cannot have a wife because god is One, there are no other gods. The Menorah is likely derived from the Moriah plant:


But Josephus says it's a reference to the 7 planets:



> ...for if any one do without prejudice, and with judgment, look upon these things, he will find that they were every one made in way of imitation and representation of the universe...and as to the seven lamps upon the candlesticks, they referred to the course of the planets, of which that is the number...



Jews are forbidden to use the Asherah tree even for life saving medicine, it is preferable to die rather than to use the tree of an idol.



Fek said:


> Here's another round for you. Same disclaimer applies as before:
> 
> Do you follow the teachings of the Talmud?
> 
> ...


1. Yes
2. Ofc it's a horrible thing to do, I don't actually see it happening.
3. Same as Jews for the most part. I feel a brotherly connection to Jews but I treat everyone with respect. Not wie.
4. Yes. 2 years. The assumption that Jews don't do manual labor is easily disproven by all the Jewish farmers in Israel or just going around queens and seeing all the blue color Bukharians running their contracting businesses.
5. Utter bullshit. Judaism explicitly forbids drinking blood and has no rituals that involve human blood. Why would they want to do so? Also by potential ancestors, you likely are referring to the Khazarian slander. Sephardi Jews are not party to that since they do not originate in any part of Europe that had Khazars.


----------



## GoysGoneWild (May 5, 2022)

Interesting thread! Disregard username lmao

1. How do you feel about Nietzsche? Second part: how do you feel about Nietzsche's evaluation of Christianity? (muh slave morality, etc etc etc). Do you feel this evaluation would also apply to Judaism or is this something unique to Christianity, esp given the muh savior aspect?

2. Is Sam Aronow's channel on jewtube good or is he biased in some way I should be aware of?

3. Theres been interesting mentions of different "groups"; Hollywood Jews, ultra-orthodox living in upstate NY, media Jews, Israelis, etc. What is social mobility like between these groups? Example: how much easier would it be to get a job as a CNN producer if you are some Jewish kid from Long Island, vs a spawn of one of these upstate camp-looking things? Vs being a corn bred white kid from Missouri?

I guess I am asking - how strong is this inter-Jewish bond? How much will it advantage you?

4. Do you think Epstein was a Mossad agent gathering blackmail on powerful people?

5. How much of the Holocaust do you think is real and how much is fake/grifting? Might be a sensitive question so feel free to skip this.

Finally, its hilarious that this thread has developed a side quest around freemasonry. Is this worth my time at all to join? I'd primarily be in it for the networking and whatever social shit is offered - can get mysticism far more efficiently from the internet. Turn offs though are I am not keen on spending hours a month listening to boomers bitch about whatever.


----------



## EyeGuy (May 5, 2022)

GoysGoneWild said:


> Interesting thread! Disregard username lmao
> 
> 1. How do you feel about Nietzsche? Second part: how do you feel about Nietzsche's evaluation of Christianity? (muh slave morality, etc etc etc). Do you feel this evaluation would also apply to Judaism or is this something unique to Christianity, esp given the muh savior aspect?


I'm not familiar with Nietzsche, but just going off the phrase "slave morality" I imagine he wasn't a fan of Judaism either. The experience of slavery in Egypt is fundamental to many of the commandments in the Torah.


GoysGoneWild said:


> 2. Is Sam Aronow's channel on jewtube good or is he biased in some way I should be aware of?


Seems like the standard academic take on Jewish history.


GoysGoneWild said:


> 3. Theres been interesting mentions of different "groups"; Hollywood Jews, ultra-orthodox living in upstate NY, media Jews, Israelis, etc. What is social mobility like between these groups? Example: how much easier would it be to get a job as a CNN producer if you are some Jewish kid from Long Island, vs a spawn of one of these upstate camp-looking things? Vs being a corn bred white kid from Missouri?
> 
> I guess I am asking - how strong is this inter-Jewish bond? How much will it advantage you?


It's not that strong. I can maybe see a hasid giving a secular Jew a job over a goy, but the not the other way round.


GoysGoneWild said:


> 4. Do you think Epstein was a Mossad agent gathering blackmail on powerful people?


Look, there was definitely some strange stuff going on. But not everything is a CIA/Mossad op. I remember watching Mersh from ROTC cooming over reports that a foreign passport was found in Epstein's residence and then shutting up real fast when it turned out to be Saudi. Why would the Mossad care about Prince Andrew? One of the most damaged people has been Alan Dershowitz, who's arguably the most prominent hasbara figure in the world - why would they want to harm him?


GoysGoneWild said:


> 5. How much of the Holocaust do you think is real and how much is fake/grifting? Might be a sensitive question so feel free to skip this.


The question of historicity has to be differentiated from the question of grifting. It's true that in [current year], the Holocaust is deployed by leftist organizations like the ADL as an ideological bludgeon, and that there may be members of the NGO class making a living off suing random European museums over paintings they claim were looted, but that doesn't change what happened during 1939-1945.

Apropos of nothing, here's a video with a funny title that I came across:


----------



## Fek (May 5, 2022)

Here's one just for levity's sake:

What is your opinion on Dr. Bronner and his family? Have you seen the labels on their products?

I ask because if you haven't, you really should. At a distance, it almost looks like they're striped. When you get closer to the products, you realize the "white lines" stripes are row after row after row after row of Jew sperging.


----------



## Temperance XIV (May 5, 2022)

@EyeGuy I like your avatar! 


EyeGuy said:


> Why wouldn't a lampstand simply be a lampstand? The sanctuary was God's dwelling place, and the vessels there (table, ark/throne) were patterned off the vessels in a mortal residence, as we can see in 2 Kings 4:8-10:
> 
> Even in Zechariah, where the menorah becomes the object of a symbolic vision, it seems to represent YHWH or his presence, and certainly not Asherah. I don't really see how anyone can conclude that there's some huge Asherahite influence lurking under the surface of the Bible. At the end of the day, it ties into the larger debate on the history of ancient Israel, as you note.


The menorah is a lampstand, but even God likens it to an almond tree in Exodus:


Spoiler: Exodus 25:31-40



31 “Make a lampstand of pure gold. Hammer out its base and shaft, and make its flowerlike cups, buds and blossoms of one piece with them. 32 Six branches are to extend from the sides of the lampstand—three on one side and three on the other. 33 Three cups shaped like almond flowers with buds and blossoms are to be on one branch, three on the next branch, and the same for all six branches extending from the lampstand. 34 And on the lampstand there are to be four cups shaped like almond flowers with buds and blossoms. 35 One bud shall be under the first pair of branches extending from the lampstand, a second bud under the second pair, and a third bud under the third pair—six branches in all. 36 The buds and branches shall all be of one piece with the lampstand, hammered out of pure gold.

37 “Then make its seven lamps and set them up on it so that they light the space in front of it. 38 Its wick trimmers and trays are to be of pure gold. 39 A talent of pure gold is to be used for the lampstand and all these accessories. 40 See that you make them according to the pattern shown you on the mountain.


So the tree-like imagery is definitely there, although yeah, that doesn't necessarily mean it represents Asherah.
Asherah is closely associated with trees, and her consecrated poles (or actual living trees dedicated to her) were clearly used in religious ceremonies by the ancient Israelities (at least for some period of time), even being placed within the temple and beside the altar. The connection between Asherah worship and the design of the menorah is certainly _very_ speculative, but I don't think it's totally baseless. The academia article I linked previously goes over the details. It's a long but very interesting read, in my opinion.


Spoiler: Short snippet




Note the almond motif (like the description in Exodus) and the comparison to the menorah.



[Not related to Jews/Judaism, but I found it funny when I learned that the King James Version of the Bible actually redacted every single mention of Asherah (whether intentionally or out of ignorance, I'm not sure...) - it crudely translates her name as "grove", even when it makes no sense. 1 Kings 14:23 is an example - when it talks about the Kingdom of Judah angering God by (among other things) setting up asherah poles atop every hill and under every tree. The KJV makes it sound like they somehow planted a grove under every tree, lol.]




> Jews are forbidden to use the Asherah tree even for life saving medicine, it is preferable to die rather than to use the tree of an idol.


@Catch The Rainbow (can't quote) 
Thanks! Googling it made me curious about a couple things. 


> _Rabbi Ya’akov said that Rabbi Yohanan said: One may heal oneself with any substance except for wood of a tree designated for idolatry (asherah).
> 
> What are the circumstances? If we say it is a case in which there is danger to a person’s life, then it is permitted to use even the wood of an asherah. And if it is a situation where there is no danger, then all the prohibited substances in the Torah also may not be used, as one may not derive benefit from them.
> 
> Actually, it is referring to a case where there is danger, and even so one may not derive benefit from the wood of an asherah._



Is it specified somewhere what species of tree count as "Asherah trees"? 
The "healing" aspect is also fascinating. I'm guessing the modern day interpretation is like what you said: _don't use the fruit/leaves/bark/etc of "Asherah trees" to make medicine_. But this reminded me of something else about Asherah that it could be referring to - in her incarnation as a "sacred tree", Asherah was also associated with life and healing. So this prohibition in the old days could quite possibly be saying: _don't seek magical healing from an asherah pole or idol_. Thoughts?

It's important to note (from what I've read at least) that we unfortunately don't know how Asherah worship was performed, just that it had something to do with sacred trees or consecrated poles. But based on similar practices in other Ancient Near Eastern religions, there's a good chance it involved draping cloth streamers from the tree/pole. In ANE religions, directly touching a sacred tree or eating its fruits were generally forbidden, but in some cases you could touch a piece of cloth hanging from the tree to receive its blessing and healing. [1, 2]

2 Kings 23:7 might even be a (small) hint at this practice:


> He also tore down the quarters of the male shrine prostitutes that were in the temple of the Lord, *the quarters where women did weaving for Asherah*.


If true, the idea here would be that the women were weaving cloth to drape over the branches of a sacred tree representing Asherah (ritually "dressing" her).


----------



## Sparkling Yuzu (May 6, 2022)

Temperance XIV said:


> Do you think there's any truth to the idea that there's still hidden Asherah symbolism present in Judaism (via the menorah and the Kabbalah's Tree of Life)? Or is this just hyped-up nonsense from neopagan feminists obsessed with seeing the Divine Feminine everywhere?


I think it's true. Of course feminists would make a huge deal of it and twist it to fit their political narratives but a male god with a female consort is very common in polytheism. Monotheists will deny archaeological and historical evidence bc it makes them angy but some Jews are a lot less anal about their pagan past. Usually secular and/or progressive ones.


----------



## EyeGuy (May 6, 2022)

@Temperance XIV I can't reply either, but the KJV isn't entirely wrong. The Bible doesn't uses Ashera as a proper name of a goddess per se; it appears only in the context of the trees. So it's somewhat understandable that the translators (following the LXX and the rabbis) took it as a term for a tree or grove planted for the purpose of idolatry, rather than the name of the deity.


----------



## NeoGAF Lurker (May 6, 2022)

Lily Says 41%! said:


> I think it's true. Of course feminists would make a huge deal of it and twist it to fit their political narratives but a male god with a female consort is very common in polytheism. Monotheists will deny archaeological and historical evidence bc it makes them angy but some Jews are a lot less anal about their pagan past. Usually secular and/or progressive ones.


Theres basically two versions of the Kabbalah: the red string shit that Madonna embraces, which is the type bored housewives flock to, and then there’s the “real” Kabbalah. The former version is the type that discusses Asherah because that’s the type of shit the red stringers would embrace.

The “real” Kabbalah is closely protected. In fact, anything that gets published in English attracts a shitload of controversy. So what makes it in English often gets censored. Here’s a blog post about it from someone who tried to make a good faith effort in translation: https://seforimblog.com/2021/11/how-dare-you-translate-kabbalah/

I think it’ll be hard to answer that question unless you know Hebrew and sometimes Aramaic and have access to closely guarded seforim. If you can buy it off Amazon, it’s probably a goy-friendly censored version.


----------



## EyeGuy (May 8, 2022)

NeoGAF Lurker said:


> The “real” Kabbalah is closely protected. In fact, anything that gets published in English attracts a shitload of controversy. So what makes it in English often gets censored. Here’s a blog post about it from someone who tried to make a good faith effort in translation: https://seforimblog.com/2021/11/how-dare-you-translate-kabbalah/
> 
> I think it’ll be hard to answer that question unless you know Hebrew and sometimes Aramaic and have access to closely guarded seforim. If you can buy it off Amazon, it’s probably a goy-friendly censored version.


Kabbalah is "closely protected" not because of some desire to hide offensive passages from the goyim, but because as in many religious traditions, mystics like to play up their esoteric "hidden knowledge" which could be "misinterpreted" by the (Jewish) masses. In Kabbalah's case, this would probably be the stuff about various parts of God having sex with each other, or something like that. The article you linked concerns suppression of Kabbalah in the charedi world specifically; there are plenty of other Jewish and academic publishers willing to translate it uncensored.


----------



## RSOD (May 8, 2022)

EyeGuy said:


> God having sex with each other


Fucking what


----------



## Shidoen (May 8, 2022)

Here’s my question, how does it feel that you can only have substitutes but not the real deal crispy, crunchy bacon?


----------



## Temperance XIV (May 8, 2022)

> God having sex with each other





Darsheel said:


> Fucking what



Mainstream Judaism puts heavy emphasis on the "Oneness" and "incorporeality" of God, but when you read about the Kabbalah, it talks a lot about the different components of God (or the universe) and how they interact with each other (see: the Sefirot).


> The sefirot of the left side and the sefira of Malkuth are feminine, as the female principle in Kabbalah describes a vessel that receives the outward male light, then inwardly nurtures and gives birth to the sefirot below them. Kabbalah sees the human soul as mirroring the divine (after Genesis 1:27, "God created man in His own image, in the image of God He created him, male and female He created them"), and more widely, all creations as reflections of their life source in the sefirot.


I don't know much of anything about the Kabbalah, but apparently some of the texts even blatantly discuss God's corporeal body parts. This is part of the reason why some Kabbalists are antsy about this stuff being translated and widely disseminated - because it sounds pretty heretical/blasphemous no matter how much they insist it's just metaphorical or whatever.


[To go on a tangent, can any Jews here explain why they believe God must absolutely be incorporeal and _never _corporeal? That always seemed strange to me. A plain reading of the Bible would suggest there have been several occasions where God took on a (seemingly) corporeal, human form. To name a few: when God walked around in the Garden of Eden and interacted with Adam & Eve, when God met with Abraham (who even offered to wash God's feet and provide refreshments), and when God revealed his back (but not face) to Moses.]


----------



## Papa Pizzaria (May 9, 2022)

Opticana said:


> The only non-Jews bothered by the idea of a "chosen people" are hypocritical white supremacists,


The irony of you calling them hypocritical while also kvetching that they dare to be a fraction as ethno-centric as you are.


----------



## FUTUREMAN (May 11, 2022)

Is 'Jewishness' religious, racial, or in some quantum superposition?


----------



## EyeGuy (May 13, 2022)

Temperance XIV said:


> To go on a tangent, can any Jews here explain why they believe God must absolutely be incorporeal and _never _corporeal? That always seemed strange to me. A plain reading of the Bible would suggest there have been several occasions where God took on a (seemingly) corporeal, human form. To name a few: when God walked around in the Garden of Eden and interacted with Adam & Eve, when God met with Abraham (who even offered to wash God's feet and provide refreshments), and when God revealed his back (but not face) to Moses.


Sorry it took me this long to respond. Like most of the serious Deep Thots in the thread, this is a large topic and much has been written about it over the years. You are right in noting that traditionally, Judaism did not rule out the notion of God taking a corporeal form. Famously, Ra'avad objects to Maimonides' assertion that belief in the corporeality of God is heretical on the grounds that many authorities of greater stature than him held such a belief based on the simple meaning of passages in the Talmud. By way of example, here's one that has always stuck out to me as especially blatant and bizarre, even by Talmudic standards:


> Rabbi Abbahu says: Were the following verse not written, it would have been impossible to say it, since it appears to be a desecration of the name of God, as it is written: “On that day shall the Lord shave with a hired razor in the parts beyond the river the king of Assyria, the head, and the hair of the legs, and it shall also sweep away the beard” (Isaiah 7:20). The blasphemous
> indication is that the Holy One, Blessed be He, will Himself shave Sennacherib.
> 
> Rather, this is the incident depicted in the verse: The Holy One, Blessed be He, came and appeared to Sennacherib as an old man. God said to him: When you go to the kings of the east and the west whose children you brought and killed, what will you say to them? Sennacherib said to the Holy One, Blessed be He: That man, referring to himself, also sits overcome with the same fear, as I do not know what to say to them. Sennacherib said to the Holy One, Blessed be He: What should we do? The Holy One, Blessed be He, said to him: Go and change your appearance so that they will not recognize you. Sennacherib asked him: With what shall I change it? God said to him: Go bring me scissors and I will shear you Myself. Sennacherib asked: From where should I bring the scissors? The Holy One, Blessed be He, said to him: Go to that house and bring them. He went and found ministering angels, who came and appeared to Sennacherib as men; and the angels were grinding date pits.
> ...


I think that the strident denunciations of the possibility of God taking a physical form have their roots in apologetics; externally as a response to the Christian doctrine of the incarnation, and internally as a result of the philosophical difficulties a corporeal god would pose. That said, claims of God's corporeality in the Bible fail to live up to the hype more often than not. There are many, many more passages involving the subject than I can discuss here, so I'll limit myself to the ones you mention, which happen to serve very well.

Let's take the first one mentioned - the account of God confronting Adam for his sin in Genesis 3. It turns out that the Bible doesn't really tell us all that much about what sort of form that took. Here's Cassuto's commentary on the phrase "And they heard the sound of the Lord God walking in the garden" in verse 8:


> The sound of the Lord God, etc. The meaning of haqqol does not appear to be clear. It cannot signify  qol haddibbur [‘the sound of the voice’], for it is only in v. 9 that the Lord God begins to speak to the man, and it is not to be supposed that previously he was holding converse with Himself or with someone else. The usual interpretation is, the sound of His feet, which is based on the sense of the word in other Biblical passages, for example: when you hear the SOUND OF MARCHING in the tops of the balsam trees (ii Sam. v 24); when Ahijah heard The SOUND OF HER FEET (i Kings xiv 6); Is not the SOUND OF HIS MASTER’S FEET behind him? (ii Kings vi 32). But it is precisely these verses that rule out this interpretation here, since in all these instances the word qol [‘sound’] is expressly followed by the word for feet or marching, that is, in verses of this kind qol is not used by itself without an accompanying explanation of the nature of the sound referred to in the passage. In our verse, however, there is no such explanatory note, the gloss being provided only by the participle of the verb (walking), as is usual in sentences where the word qol occurs as an interjection (e.g. iv 10: Hark [qol] your brother’s blood is crying to Me from the ground! Cant. ii 8: Hark, it is my beloved! Behold, he comes; ibid. v 2: Hark, my beloved is knocking!); the meaning is: the sound of His walking. In so far as the sense of the passage is concerned, this interpretation does not differ very much from the customary explanation; but from the point of view of the form, it should be noted that the Torah refrained from using a wholly anthropomorphic expression like the sound of the feet of the Lord God, and chose instead a phrase whose anthropomorphism is not excessive by Biblical standards (the Hithpa’el of the verb halakh [‘walk’] often occurs in connection with the Lord, e.g. Lev. xxvi 12; Deut. xxiii 14 [Hebrew, verse 15]). Our passage does not go into great detail, but leaves the matter shrouded, as it were, in reverent ambiguity. They heard the Lord walking; precisely what they heard is not stated.


This is an example of with Cassuto's general understanding of the mythical/proto-historical sections of the Torah: what it doesn't say is often more important than what it does, and it will often employ ambiguity and brevity (especially when compared with similar material in other cultures) where it wishes to combat prevailing conceptions of deity. Put differently, there are depictions of God's corporeality in the Torah, but they are not as corporeal as they could have been, and that serves to illuminate and re-contextualize them. (Sometimes even an explicit depiction of a body, like in Ezekiel's vision of the divine chariot, is not intended to imply corporeality. He makes it clear that the human-like figure he sees is not actually the person of God, but only "the appearance of the likeness of the glory of the Lord.")

A second type of supposed corporeality stems from the frequent conflation of God with spiritual beings or creations acting on his behalf. The first to notice that this is a frequent habit of the Bible seems to have been Rashbam, in his commentary to Genesis 18:1 - the story of Abraham's three visitors, and the second example you cite:


> THE LORD APPEARED TO HIM: In what manner? Three men who were angels came to him. For in many instances the appearance of an angel is described as a manifestation of God, as it is written (Ex.23.21), "My [= God's] name is in him [= the angel of vs. 20]"; the messenger is equivalent to the sender. Similarly it is written (Ex. 3.2), "An angel of the LORD appeared to him in a blazing fire out of a bush," but in the continuation there it is written (Ex. 3.4), "The LORD saw that he had turned aside."


Abraham's visitors are variously described as "God", "men", and "angels" (literally "messengers") throughout the story. The use of the last term makes it difficult to argue that this is simply God himself taking on a corporeal form* - there must be some sort of intermediary here, and this is what leads Rashbam to conclude that the Torah is simply conflating the sender (God) with the messenger (the angels).

*Strictly speaking, only the two beings that continued on to Sodom are explicitly called angels, so one could argue that the first one is the person of God, and indeed v. 18 states that afterward Abraham remained standing "before the Lord". However, there is still no reason that prevents Rashbam's argument from holding.


----------



## wtfNeedSignUp (May 13, 2022)

FUTUREMAN said:


> Is 'Jewishness' religious, racial, or in some quantum superposition?


Technically A, practically B and C for leftist political machinations.
Also I'll add that, at least from my memory of bible lessons, the implication is that pagans gods exist but are down in the totem pole than big ה


----------



## FUTUREMAN (May 14, 2022)

wtfNeedSignUp said:


> Technically A, practically B and C for leftist political machinations.
> Also I'll add that, at least from my memory of bible lessons, the implication is that pagans gods exist but are down in the totem pole than big ה


So the early Hebrews may have been henotheists? Cool.


----------



## EyeGuy (May 14, 2022)

Marley Rathbone said:


> Has Rabbi Mike Harvey's twitter account been hacked by 4chan or has he always been a sperg?
> 
> View attachment 3242724
> 
> View attachment 3242725





EyeGuy said:


> I believe he was fired by his own Reform congregation for being too annoying, so "always a sperg" is likely.


He is now unironically claiming that yes, 4Chan hacked him:
https://kiwifarms.net/threads/a-rab...d-them-on-twitter-it-cost-him-his-job.118991/


----------



## Fek (May 17, 2022)

Here's some religious/spiritual questions from Jewish to Christian to Gnostic. No disclaimer necessary this time:

Is the part contained in the whole? 

What did that poor chicken ever do to you?

If you had to pick one Christ out of the Bible, which would you prefer?
1. The one who taught the sermon on the mount?​2. The one who cursed a fig tree?​3. The one who was hellbent on getting crucified?​4. Perhaps none of the above?​
What's with the pelvic thrusting at the wall while praying?

Any hot takes on John the Baptist? Or perhaps Paul/Saul?

Thoughts on early Christian sects which did not belong to Catholicism (Cathars, Copts, Bogomils, etc), if any?

Is the whole contained in the part?

Do you think we're in for some serious shit hitting the fan sometime in the next 60-70 years?

And just for fun: Are the curls in your sideburns/hair like rings in a tree?


----------



## MadStan (May 17, 2022)

Shidoen said:


> Here’s my question, how does it feel that you can only have substitutes but not the real deal crispy, crunchy bacon?


I'm Jewish.

I eat bacon. And I'm willing to be excommunicated for it. Period.

Tell me there is a heaven with no bacon and I tell you that God ergo must be a monster.


----------



## Shidoen (May 17, 2022)

MadStan said:


> I'm Jewish.
> 
> I eat bacon. And I'm willing to be excommunicated for it. Period.
> 
> Tell me there is a heaven with no bacon and I tell you that God ergo must be a monster.


I don’t know he’s someone to be loved and feared, like chopping off the tip of your dick or tipping more than 3 percent.


----------



## MadStan (May 17, 2022)

Shidoen said:


> I don’t know he’s someone to be loved and feared, like chopping off the tip of your dick or tipping more than 3 percent.


I just want to walk down Tel Aviv with a big fat Baconator and watch them smell it - and know they''ve been conned by their religion.


----------



## Catch The Rainbow (May 19, 2022)

Fek said:


> Here's some religious/spiritual questions from Jewish to Christian to Gnostic. No disclaimer necessary this time:
> 
> Is the part contained in the whole?
> 
> ...


1. Not sure what you mean in a Jewish context.
2. Nothing, The chicken is meant to take the burden of our sins and be punished by death. We slaughter the chicken after and donate it to the poor.
3. I have major respect for the Christ that sacrificed himself for the world. God making a sacrifice of himself to himself for humanity is awesome. As an aside, we see Odin do the same thing for the gift of poetry in Norse mythology by hanging himself for 9 days and sacrificing his eye for it.
4. It's called shucking, the origins of it are not clear but it serves as a meditative aid during prayer.
5. no
5. no
6. Not sure what you mean in a Jewish context.
7. Yes in general but I would reply that even if I wasn't Jewish.
8. no but that would be hilarious.


----------



## Sparkling Yuzu (Jul 2, 2022)

What do you guys think of the Jewish religious studies academic who has done a bunch of stuff defending the phenomena of "Disney adults"?


> As her thread gained some traction, Eichler-Levine, who has also written extensively about Jewish imagery in media, from Maurice Sendak to “Hamilton,” faced mockery and criticism, including a deluge from Jewish Twitter users who found her 2020 essay drawing comparisons between the pandemic closure of Disney parks and the destruction of Judaism’s ancient Temples. She received so much scorn through direct messages that she made her account private for a day to stave off antisemitic and sexist harassment.





			https://kiwifarms.net/threads/what-can-disney-adults-teach-us-about-religion-a-lot-according-to-this-professor.121576/


----------



## Free the Pedos (Jul 7, 2022)

Sparkling Yuzu said:


> What do you guys think of the Jewish religious studies academic who has done a bunch of stuff defending the phenomena of "Disney adults"?
> 
> 
> 
> https://kiwifarms.net/threads/what-can-disney-adults-teach-us-about-religion-a-lot-according-to-this-professor.121576/


Absolute disgrace.  May Hashem bring dark hours and disaster upon her.


----------



## Simony (Jul 7, 2022)

Do you hate Christians?


----------



## EyeGuy (Jul 7, 2022)

Simony said:


> Do you hate Christians?


No. As a matter of fact, reading this right now:


----------



## Simony (Jul 7, 2022)

EyeGuy said:


> No. As a matter of fact, reading this right now:
> View attachment 3467596
> View attachment 3467598


Why don't you just read the New Testaments?


----------



## EyeGuy (Jul 7, 2022)

Simony said:


> Why don't you just read the New Testaments?


Who says I haven't?


----------



## Simony (Jul 7, 2022)

EyeGuy said:


> Who says I haven't?


Doctrine is interpreted through Scripture alone. It's good to hear that you are interpreting doctrine through Scripture. I made a mess of myself when I tried reading Augustine before Paul.


----------



## Sparkling Yuzu (Jul 7, 2022)

Free the Pedos said:


> Absolute disgrace.  May Hashem bring dark hours and disaster upon her.


I like how she called other Jews calling her retarded on twitter Antisemitism.


----------



## Free the Pedos (Jul 8, 2022)

Simony said:


> Do you hate Christians?


No.


----------



## Imperial Citizen (Jul 8, 2022)

Simony said:


> Do you hate Christians?


No. 

On a moral level, I can’t hate someone for their religious beliefs because I wouldn’t want want the same to be done to me. It’s a sincerely held belief developed through years of education and cultural exposure. I can’t hate someone for following something that they have most likely done for their entire life.

On a religious level, we  at least all acknowledge that Adonai is God. Same with the other Abrahamic religions; we differ on many things but we all recognize the same creator of the universe.


----------



## Butcher Pete (Jul 10, 2022)

Imagine going through a thread where kikes identify themselves and virtually gassing every one of them.

Except I don’t have to imagine. 

No jew rat has anything to say worth hearing on any topic.

It is an insignificant little victory to put them all on ignore, but it’s mine, and I’m going to hail it.


----------



## Sparkling Yuzu (Jul 10, 2022)

Butcher Pete said:


> No jew rat has anything to say worth hearing on any topic.


Not even on Judaism? Also blocking people is a bitch move. Let me guess... you have updoot notifications on too.


----------



## maguyver16 (Oct 16, 2022)

Simony said:


> Do you hate Christians?


As a whole? Of course not, that would be illogical. To hate someone for such a broad identity, that would mean hating millions, if not billions, of people I have never met. It's not really healthy to hate people in general, as typically sitting in your own bitter bile really only makes you feel bad, and end up like Sarah Silverman or something.



MadStan said:


> I'm Jewish.
> 
> I eat bacon. And I'm willing to be excommunicated for it. Period.
> 
> Tell me there is a heaven with no bacon and I tell you that God ergo must be a monster.


I would personally like to be a little more Kosher, mainly to help my stomach issues (lolol insert obvious joke here), but yeah sometimes a bacon breakfast burger simply hits the spot.



Butcher Pete said:


> Imagine going through a thread where kikes identify themselves and virtually gassing every one of them.
> 
> Except I don’t have to imagine.
> 
> ...


What do you watch? Do you like any kind of sports or movies? What does someone like yourself do with your free time besides coping and seething online? I'm legitimately curious as to how antisemites "have fun".



Sparkling Yuzu said:


> What do you guys think of the Jewish religious studies academic who has done a bunch of stuff defending the phenomena of "Disney adults"?
> 
> 
> 
> https://kiwifarms.net/threads/what-can-disney-adults-teach-us-about-religion-a-lot-according-to-this-professor.121576/


Comparing the practice of mitzvahs to endless CONSOOMing and the profits of a hack corporation is a pretty shit take.


----------



## barleyrugsoap (Oct 17, 2022)

there sure are a lot of people LARPing on this thread


----------



## Biden's Chosen (Oct 17, 2022)

Is this the thread to tell gentile jokes that only jews get?

A gentile calls his mother and says: "I know you were going to make my favorite meal, but something's come up and I can't make it." And she answers: "Okay."

Or how about this one?

A gentile asks a jew how business is going and he says: "Great!"

One more.

A jew asks a gentile for business advice.


----------



## Wesley Willis (Oct 18, 2022)

Why do you like mutilating babies?


----------



## Ahriman (Oct 18, 2022)

For all the complaining about 'murican Jews being the "bad apples" and all that, how do you people explain this?



			https://twitter.com/4yegod/status/1581886627739099138
		






Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## AgendaPoster (Oct 18, 2022)

Hey mom I found the Jewish honeypot thread


----------



## wtfNeedSignUp (Oct 18, 2022)

Ahriman said:


> For all the complaining about 'murican Jews being the "bad apples" and all that, how do you people explain this?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I didn't know interviewing a bunch of people in Jerusalem speaks for the entirety of Judaism. Also the ending is fucking hilarious with the group of Jews lightly bashing the person with their hats. I have a feeling in Urban America the response wouldn't be so light.


----------



## Ahriman (Oct 18, 2022)

wtfNeedSignUp said:


> I didn't know interviewing a bunch of people in Jerusalem speaks for the entirety of Judaism. Also the ending is fucking hilarious with the group of Jews lightly bashing the person with their hats. I have a feeling in Urban America the response wouldn't be so light.












It's just observation and deduction, watch these carefully and then answer my question; how do you people explain this?


----------



## Catch The Rainbow (Oct 18, 2022)

Ahriman said:


> For all the complaining about 'murican Jews being the "bad apples" and all that, how do you people explain this?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


first part: Person being interviewed denies non jews are animals. Not sure why this is included. Translator is pulling a trick on non hebrew speakers, the words for servant and slave is the same in hebrew, they're referring to non jews as servants. When they talk about non jews serving Jews, they're speaking about the Messianic age where Jews will study torah and the non jews will serve them, not the present age. When they point out that non Jews already do most of the menial work and build stuff for them, are they wrong for seeing it as non Jews serving them?
second: "I will help a Jew before a non jew because he's my brother" literally what wignats want for themselves but are seething because they dont have so they pretend like Jews caring for each other is a bad thing because ???
third: This guy walked into one of the most religious neighborhoods in Israel where they ask to be treated respectfully and starts asking questions that will be political. Jews in this neighborhood do not recognize the Israeli political system as legitimate and do not participate in politics. Going there to ask these questions is the opposite of respectful.


----------



## AgendaPoster (Oct 18, 2022)

Ahriman said:


> It's just observation and deduction, watch these carefully and then answer my question; how do you people explain this?


Last dude in the 2nd video seems sincere. And IMO, reasonable. I am beyond tired with people trying to paint ethnonationalism as inherently evil.
So fully agree with the last guy. Tribes should have land to settle on. People can reside as guests, if they behave and integrate. Somebody that refuses to integrate and tries to deconstruct and destroy the host culture is not welcomed. There is no such thing as equality, there is hierarchy in every single thing, and difference is common. It's 100% normal to be suspicious of people you were at war with for centuries, of people that pogromed your ancestors and so on. It's 100% normal to desire a refuge for you and your kind where you can feel safe.
None of this means that mixing will not occur or that purity spiraling is OK. Just be fucking normal. Treat people as individuals, but do keep in mind the structures that they belong to and use your brain when making assumptions. Correct wrong assumptions.


----------



## Catch The Rainbow (Oct 18, 2022)

Ahriman said:


> It's just observation and deduction, watch these carefully and then answer my question; how do you people explain this?


first video was explained by my last comment where translating it as slave is disingenuous. You can see when the person taking the video asks the question in English using the word slave the person he's asking the question of laughs because it's so ridiculous.

second video every Jew agrees that Jews and non Jews are equal but that they have different purposes in life. This is the Jewish belief. Jews are obligated to follow 613 commandments while non jews are only obligated to follow 7 commandments. 



> Not to worship idols.
> Not to curse God.
> Not to commit murder.
> Not to commit adultery or sexual immorality.
> ...



If a non Jew follows all 7 commandments, they are considered a righteous gentile and are entitled to the same reward as Jews when they die. This is held to the point where if a non Jew is interested in converting to Judaism, they're told it's better to be an non Jew than a Jew because Jews have to work so much harder for the same reward and that if they're a bad Jew, the punishment is worse than if they didn't follow the noahide laws as a non jew.


----------



## EyeGuy (Oct 18, 2022)

Ahriman said:


> It's just observation and deduction, watch these carefully and then answer my question; how do you people explain this?


Very easily. It's the equivalent of going into rural Alabama with a camera and asking "Do you think Noah took dinosaurs on the Ark?".


----------



## Crysocyan (Oct 18, 2022)

Catch The Rainbow said:


> first video was explained by my last comment where translating it as slave is disingenuous. You can see when the person taking the video asks the question in English using the word slave the person he's asking the question of laughs because it's so ridiculous.
> 
> second video every Jew agrees that Jews and non Jews are equal but that they have different purposes in life. This is the Jewish belief. Jews are obligated to follow 613 commandments while non jews are only obligated to follow 7 commandments.
> 
> ...


Is it idolatry if I worship the Messiah?


----------



## Tathagata (Oct 18, 2022)

Crysocyan said:


> Is it idolatry if I worship the Messiah?


Worship? Probably. Follow, love, respect, and obey? Nah.

None of the prophets, kings, or judges were actually worshipped as if they were akin to YHWH, as I recall. And a lot of the elite Jews through the Gospels kind of freak out at the implication that Jesus should be worshipped/is akin to YHWH.


----------



## Crysocyan (Oct 18, 2022)

What is the Jewish equivalent of John 3:16? i.e. How would you speak of the point of Judaism, in as few words as possible?


----------



## EyeGuy (Oct 19, 2022)

Crysocyan said:


> What is the Jewish equivalent of John 3:16? i.e. How would you speak of the point of Judaism, in as few words as possible?


Genesis 18:19, I think:


> For I have chosen him, so that he may command his children and his household after him to keep the way of the LORD by doing righteousness and justice, so that the LORD may bring upon Abraham what He has spoken about him.


----------



## wtfNeedSignUp (Oct 19, 2022)

Crysocyan said:


> What is the Jewish equivalent of John 3:16? i.e. How would you speak of the point of Judaism, in as few words as possible?








						Love Thy Neighbor - Wikipedia
					






					en.m.wikipedia.org
				




Speaking of Idolatry I really dislike Jews that worship all kinds of rabbis as saints.


----------



## Catch The Rainbow (Oct 19, 2022)

Crysocyan said:


> What is the Jewish equivalent of John 3:16? i.e. How would you speak of the point of Judaism, in as few words as possible?


The point of Judaism is to repair the world spiritually through fulfilling God's commandments and studying torah. When the Mashiach comes then the world will be repaired completely.


----------



## Crysocyan (Oct 19, 2022)

Catch The Rainbow said:


> The point of Judaism is to repair the world spiritually through fulfilling God's commandments and studying torah.


But that's impossible. We cannot, being completely corrupt, save ourselves.


> God looked down from heaven upon the children of men, to see if there were _any_ that did understand, that did seek God.
> 
> Every one of them is gone back: they are altogether become filthy; _there is_ none that doeth good, no, not one.


*Psalm 53:2-3*


> Behold, I was shapen in iniquity; and in sin did my mother conceive me.


*Psalm 51:5 *


> When the Mashiach comes then the world will be repaired completely.


But, he's already here. And he was actually able to fulfill the Law perfectly, unlike us. Because of this, he was able to kill death and sin.

We all deserve temporal and eternal punishment for our evil, but he bore our cross.

And if we have faith in him, our sins will be forgiven and we shall live forever with God.

Our works (studying scripture, obeying the spiritual law) will never save us. But they will justify our faith, as St. James teaches us.


----------



## KiwiFuzz (Oct 19, 2022)

Crysocyan said:


> Our works (studying scripture, obeying the spiritual law) will never save us. But they will justify our faith, as St. James teaches us.


Sola Scriptura implies that time spent with scripture is not empty works but a foretaste of heaven.


----------



## Biden's Chosen (Oct 20, 2022)

Ahriman said:


> For all the complaining about 'murican Jews being the "bad apples" and all that, how do you people explain this?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This is translated very badly. They are speaking about all the races should live in harmony and we shouldn't judge people by their skin color or religion.


----------



## AgendaPoster (Oct 21, 2022)

Catch The Rainbow said:


> The point of Judaism is to repair the world spiritually through fulfilling God's commandments and studying torah. When the Mashiach comes then the world will be repaired completely.


Sounds like a mandate at laziness in this world because you're waiting for some alien being to come fix gayz and trannies.
When instead you can fix things here.


----------



## Male Idiot (Oct 21, 2022)

I'm curious what is the Israeli response to "lgbt children" movement is. I am assuming they won't like it, but that is just a guess.


----------



## Protistology (Oct 21, 2022)

Catch The Rainbow said:


> they're speaking about the Messianic age where Jews will study torah and the non jews will serve them, not the present age.


Black Hebrew Israelites believe they will gain superpowers and kill all Jews and then all other White people in the Messianic age, not the present age.

How does that make you feel?



Catch The Rainbow said:


> If a non Jew follows all 7 commandments, they are considered a righteous gentile and are entitled to the same reward as Jews when they die. This is held to the point where if a non Jew is interested in converting to Judaism, they're told it's better to be an non Jew than a Jew because Jews have to work so much harder for the same reward and that if they're a bad Jew, the punishment is worse than if they didn't follow the noahide laws as a non jew.


That's not true. The more commands from your king you follow, the greater the reward. By discouraging conversion, Jews are cheating Gentiles of spiritual reward.  

Furthermore, it's interesting that today it takes years and a lot of money to convert but in the Talmud it says it happens in a few days:



> the court accepts him immediately to begin the conversion [...] And they do not overwhelm him with threats, and they are not exacting with him about the details of the mitzvot. [...] If he accepts upon himself all of these ramifications, then they circumcise him immediately.


-Yevamot 47a-47b

Furthermore, all Jews will be given divine pleasures, even Epstein, Weinstein, and Jack the Ripper but even the best of Pagans are doomed and Noahides have no guarantee.



			https://www.chabad.org/library/article_cdo/aid/1340046/jewish/Karet-Can-Someone-Be-Cut-Off-From-G-d.htm
		









						Karet: Can Someone Be Cut Off From G‑d? - Questions & Answers
					

archived 21 Oct 2022 19:36:14 UTC




					archive.ph
				






Catch The Rainbow said:


> The point of Judaism is to repair the world spiritually through fulfilling God's commandments and studying torah. When the Mashiach comes then the world will be repaired completely.


The Zohar is a forgery, as stated by Rabbi Emden and others. Prior to that, Merkabah and Hekhalot were the only Jewish occultism as alluded to in Chagiga 14b (for fun compare to Koran 27:44) and the Rambam's Guide for the Perplexed.


----------



## EyeGuy (Oct 22, 2022)

Male Idiot said:


> I'm curious what is the Israeli response to "lgbt children" movement is. I am assuming they won't like it, but that is just a guess.


If you look in my post history you'll find a few posts I've made in A&H and Tranny Sideshows about it. The dynamic is the same as in the rest of the world - leftists are gung-ho about grooming, and there's an increasing right-wing backlash against it.


Protistology said:


> Furthermore, it's interesting that today it takes years and a lot of money to convert but in the Talmud it says it happens in a few days:


It's interesting that there's a different passage in the Talmud, in the same tractate, which is the basis for the current practice. For most of history, the basic assumption was that someone who wanted to become Jewish was sincerely motivated, because you kind of had to be (the whole 109 expulsions thing). However, the Talmud states that when the Jews are doing well (as in the days of the Solomonic kingdom), we suspect that someone who wants to convert has improper motives and don't accept them.


Protistology said:


> Furthermore, all Jews will be given divine pleasures, even Epstein, Weinstein, and Jack the Ripper but even the best of Pagans are doomed and Noahides have no guarantee.


Kareit is a notoriously vague concept and a few paragraphs on a Chabad website are absolutely not representative of the traditional Orthodox view. (These are the people that believe that their rabbi, who passed away over thirty years ago, is still alive and will return as the Messiah, so forgive me if I don't accept their word as authoritative on matters of the afterlife.) What you write about Noahides is simply incorrect, at least according to the mainstream view codified by Maimonides.


Protistology said:


> The Zohar is a forgery, as stated by Rabbi Emden and others. Prior to that, Merkabah and Hekhalot were the only Jewish occultism as alluded to in Chagiga 14b (for fun compare to Koran 27:44) and the Rambam's Guide for the Perplexed.


Although the Zohar was definitely written in the thirteenth century, it was certainly not the only Jewish "occultism" since the Hekhalot and the Guide (which is not an occult work in any case). Moshe de Leon drew on earlier kabbalistic traditions - there are are parallels between passages in the Zohar and Nachmanides' commentary on the Torah, for instance. If you actually read Rabbi Emden's book, you'd know he also maintained that there were traditions in the Zohar that dated back to Sinai. Furthermore, there was a whole separate school of mysticism that was active a few centuries before de Leon, the Hasidei Ashkenaz ("German Pietists"). Even in the Talmud, there are references to other mystical traditions besides for the Merkava, like Sefer Yetzira (incidentally, an edition was self-published and "edited" by our very own favorite grifter Styxhexenhammer). This stuff is all common knowledge.


----------

